# Lagerprobleme AMS Pro 2004



## Cubabike (21. September 2004)

Moin Theo,

ich freu mich, dass Cube den Weg hier ins IBC gefunden hat, war schon längst überfällig, da Cube ja schon bald zu den Großproduzenten im deutschsprachigen Raum zählt   
Ich weiß nicht, ob Du (oder Deine Kollegen) schon mal gelegentlich in unseren "privaten" Cube AMS Pro-Thread reingeschaut hast, aber wir AMS Pro-Fahrer pflegen diesen Erfahrungs-Thread schon seit Anfang des Jahres, so dass hier eine Menge an Problemen und Erfahrungen mit dem AMS Pro zusammengekommen sind - brutto sind hier sicherlich mehr als 25 AMS Pro-Fahrer präsent ! 
Das stellt für Euch vom Hersteller sicherlich eine gute Fundgrube in Sachen "Feedback" dar, aber dennoch möchte ich hier an dieser Stelle einmal das aktuellste und brennendste Problem ansprechen, das da heißt:
Brechende und zerbröselte Hinterbau-Kugellager

Ist nicht nur an meinem, sondern mindestens an drei oder vier anderen Bikes hier in unserem Thread vorgekommen, an meinem und an einem anderen sogar mehrmals, und so ist die Ratlosigkeit groß, was denn nun passieren soll.
Ich mein, es kann nicht sein, dass man brav alle x Kilometer seine Lager kontrolliert und ggf. zum Shop wackelt und diese im Defektfall austauschen lässt, zumal bei wiederholtem Brechen hier entweder ein konstruktiver oder ein individueller Fehler beim Zusammenbau vorliegt. Zumal bei meinem AMS Pro die Ketten- und Sitzstreben bei auseinandergebauten Lagern einen Versatz von 2-3mm aufweisen und sich nur mit etwas "sanfter" Gewalt zusammendrücken und dann die Lagerbolzen einsetzen lassen.

Mir zumindest geht es nun so, dass ich mich mit ständiger Kontrolle und ggf. Lagertausch nicht abfinden lassen will, darum die Frage an Dich/Euch:
Sind diese Probleme bei Euch ein Topic oder sind wir hier nur ein paar schwarze Schafe und "Einzelfälle", bzw. was macht Cube, um sich dieser Probleme anzunehmen ? Konstruktive Veränderungen, verbesserte, robustere Lager ? Einen neuen Hinterbau für die Defekt-Kandidaten auf Garantie ?
Es kann nicht sein, dass wir hier Mängel ausbaden, die dann u.U. erst in der 2005er Generation ausgemerzt werden.
In diesem Sinne Danke fürs Lesen und für die ausführliche Antwort,

Cubabike


----------



## [email protected] (21. September 2004)

Tach Cubabike,

also, das Problem ist *natürlich* ein Topic bei uns. Auch wenn sich die Anzahl der Probleme noch in Grenzen hält, sind wir da doch dran, das Problem schnellstmöglich zu lösen.

Ich versuch mal das Problem verständlich zu erklären. Im Augenblick müssen wir konische Schrauben verwenden. Diese ergeben dann aber die Probleme. Wir sind natürlich auf der Suche nach qualitativ hochwertigen zylindrischen Schrauben. Leider haben wir bisher keinen Hersteller gefunden, der uns diesbezüglich in ausreichender Menge/Qualität beliefern kann.

Grundsätzlich sind wir von CUBE auch froh, dass solche Probleme hier im Forum diskutiert werden. Diese Plattform hilft uns ja auch, die tatsächlichen Probleme beim Endverbraucher zu sehen. 

Sobald sich Lagertechnisch etwas abzeichnet, werdet ihr das hier auch erfahren.

Wie schon erwähnt, ihr seid nicht die einzigen mit diesem Problem, aber in Relation zur Gesamtmenge der AMS-Fahrer seid ihr doch eine kleine Minderheit. 

Zusammengefasst: Wir kennen das Problem, und wir arbeiten daran.

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir/euch.

Ansonsten einfach weiter fragen!

mfg,


Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubabike (21. September 2004)

Hallo Theo,

Danke erstmal für die erste Erklärung und auch für Eure Bereitschaft, hier aktiv zu werden und die Lösung des Problems anzugehen !
Es ist doch immer wieder erfreulich, wenn Hersteller auf die Sorgen und Probleme des Endkunden mit dem Produkt eingehen und nicht auf "Augen-zu-und-durch"-Manier ins Produktjahr 2005 preschen - aber da Ihr ja das 2005er AMS Pro bis auf die Komponenten unverändert gelassen habt, tut hier ja eine Lösung des Problems fast Not.

Trotz Deiner Erklärung versteh ich nicht wirklich, wozu dieser Konus gut sein soll, da hier ja durch die Pressung die innere Schale des Kugellagers und damit das ganze Lager seitlich belastet wird, und damit Schwergängigkeit und/oder Brechen fast vorprogrammiert sind. 
Aber ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass diese konischen Bolzen in allen  AMS Pro des Jahrgangs 2004 verbaut worden sind.

Frage nun: Warum brechen dann die Lager nur bei einigen AMS Pro, während andere (die Mehrzahl?) bisher kein Problem damit zu haben scheinen ? Zuviel Drehmoment beim Verschrauben der Bolzen bei Euch im Werk, und/oder der leicht schiefe Hinterbau an dem ein oder anderen Bike, der zusätzliche (Dauer-)Spannung erzeugt, der das Lager auf Dauer einfach nicht gewachsen ist ?

Ich frage das deshalb, weil bei einigen schon das 2. oder 3. ausgetauschte Lager gebrochen ist und an meinem AMS auch schon das 2. sehr schwergängig bzw. eingelaufen ist. Falls da wirklich konstruktionsbedingt (also der Konus-Bolzen + schiefer Hinterbau) eine Defektursache lauert, wäre es sicherlich notwendig, hier sofort eine Art "Rückrufaktion" oder zumindest Benachrichtigung der Besitzer von AMS Pro zu starten, sobald Ihr eine Lösung, z.B. einen neuen, zylinderförmigen Bolzen zur Verfügung stellen könnt.

Zur Häufigkeit des Auftretens dieses Defekts:
Es scheint ja (siehe unten Zitat Würfelglück), dass oftmals dieser Lagerschaden erst festgestellt wird, wenn man (aufgrund eines mehr oder minder lauten Knarzens/Knackens) den Hinterbau tatsächlich mal inspiziert und dafür den Bolzen herausgeschraubt hat - was die meisten vermutlich nicht machen und es (wenn überhaupt) ihrem Händler bei einer Inspektion überlassen.

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank bis hierher


Cubabike

P.S.:
Hier nochmal - nur zur Illustration - ein Zitat von Würfelglück aus "unserem" AMS Pro-Thread, der dem Problem mit dem konischen Bolzen schon auf den Grund gegangen ist:

_@Lagergeschädigte

Nachdem Cubabike und Furyman ihre Probleme hier geschildert hatten habe ich meine Hinterbau-Lager auch mal inspiziert - Ergebnis: 
Beidseits ist an den hinteren Lagern der jeweils innere Lagerring halb zerbröselt. Im Nachhinein eine gute Erklärung für so manches Knacken und Knarzen.
Mein Händler hat Ersatzlager bestellt die er mir auch nächste Woche einbauen würde, hat aber auch angeboten daß ich es selber versuchen könnte. Die Lager müßte man eben vorsichtig ausschlagen..... Der Einbau hat also einigermaßen problemlos geklappt und die Tour war gerettet.

*Ich habe auch die Verschraubung unter die Lupe genommen: Die vom Anschein her nicht sonderlich exakt gearbeitete Aluschraube verdickt sich auf den letzten 1-2 mm vor der ersten Flanke etwas. Wenn das im Sinne einer Pressung des Lagers auf diese Achse absichtlich so ist, dann erscheint mir mir das Ganze aber schön stramm. Jedenfalls waren die Lagerschalen auch genau hier gebrochen. Keine Ahnung wie stramm die bei der Montage angezogen wurden.*
Ich würde mich ja langsam über ein paar hundert ereignislose Km freuen!

Gruß Würfelglück_

Und dann der 2. Bruch: Zitat Würfelglück:
_Die Frustration steigt:
Auch das rechte 1 x ausgetauschte Lager hat sich in identischer Weise erneut verabschiedet und das nach nur ca. 100Km.
Bei auseinandergebautem Hinterbau fällt zudem auf, daß die Kettenstrebe/Hauptschwinge am Hauptgelenk auch relativ schwergängig ist, allerdings ohne Knarzen. Bei Industrielagern erwarte ich hier eigentlich Leichtgängigkeit._


----------



## [email protected] (21. September 2004)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Theo,
> 
> 
> Frage nun: Warum brechen dann die Lager nur bei einigen AMS Pro, während andere (die Mehrzahl?) bisher kein Problem damit zu haben scheinen ? Zuviel Drehmoment beim Verschrauben der Bolzen bei Euch im Werk, und/oder der leicht schiefe Hinterbau an dem ein oder anderen Bike, der zusätzliche (Dauer-)Spannung erzeugt, der das Lager auf Dauer einfach nicht gewachsen ist ?
> ...




Das ist wohl mit des Rätsels Lösung. Eine Kombination aus zu kräftigem Anziehen der Schrauben (nach "fest" kommt "ab") und einer Extrembelastung kommt es eben zu diesen (zugegebenermaßen sehr frustrierenden) Folgen. 

Was ihr auf jeden Fall selbst beachten könnt, wenn ihr wiedermal die Schrauben wechselt, ist, dass ihr die mit nicht mehr als 10-12 Nm anzieht. Wenn das nicht geht, dann wechselt die Schrauben. Sobald man mit mehr Drehmoment an den Dingern rumdoktert werden die Lager schon vorab übermäßig belastet. 

mfg,

Theo


----------



## würfelglück (21. September 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist wohl mit des Rätsels Lösung. Eine Kombination aus zu kräftigem Anziehen der Schrauben (nach "fest" kommt "ab") und einer Extrembelastung kommt es eben zu diesen (zugegebenermaßen sehr frustrierenden) Folgen.
> Was ihr auf jeden Fall selbst beachten könnt, wenn ihr wiedermal die Schrauben wechselt, ist, dass ihr die mit nicht mehr als 10-12 Nm anzieht. Wenn das nicht geht, dann wechselt die Schrauben. Sobald man mit mehr Drehmoment an den Dingern rumdoktert werden die Lager schon vorab übermäßig belastet.


Lieber Theo, 
Würfelglück meldet sich auch dankbar und hoffentlich konstruktiv im nagelneuen Hersteller-Forum.
Meine Lagerproblematik war mir überhaupt nicht bewußt, bevor ich nicht von Cubabike den Hinweis zur Kontrolle derselben bekommen hätte. 
Der rechte Bolzen war schon spontan gelockert, was sich bei dem defekten Lagerring mit schwergängigem Lager auch zwanglos erklären läßt. Meine "Konus-theorie" sehe ich ja jetzt weitgehend bestätigt. Zumindest in meinem Fall ist die Ursache definitiv kein zu hohes Anzugsmoment. Ich hatte mir erstmal selber ein Limit von 8 Nm gesetzt und wollte dafür häufiger kontrollieren. In Verbindung mit der konischen Pressung ist aber das Drehmoment absolut nicht reproduziertbar. Da hilft schon eher ein vorsichtigen "rein-raus" mit viel geringerem Drehmoment als 10Nm bis das Lager richtig auf dem Bolzen sitzt.

Ich habe glücklicherweise sehr ordenlichen Support durch H&S bekommen. Ich durfte bei der Zerlegung des Hinterbaues jeweils anwesend sein. Daraus haben sich auch für mich folgende Fragen bezüglich Hinterbau ergeben:
- Spielt der Versatz um ca 2-3mm der Achsenden eine zusätzliche Rolle bei der Belastung?
- Die großen Hauptlager-Industrielager lassen sich mit bloßer Hand nicht drehen, der Hinterbau ist nach Abbau aller weiteren Elemente trotzdem relativ schwergängig. Wie schwergängig sind diese Lager normalerweise ? (Klar dürfen diese ohnenhin kaum Spiel haben)
Weitere Fragen bezüglich meines AMS (LTD):
-SPV-Erreichbarkeit am Dämpfer: 
Laut Manitou Manual Kontrolle des SPV-Druckes vor jeder Fahrt !!! Laut H&S: offiziell jedesmal Ausbauen um den Druck zu kontrollieren. Ergebnis wäre sicherlich: Ausgelutschte Bolzen und Gewinde in kürzester Zeit.
Methode Winkeladapter: 
a) Dranlassen, aber das SPV-Volumen vergrößert sich, geht also nicht.
b) Nur zur Befüllung ranfummeln: Kein "no bleed", keine Kontrolle des wirklichen Druckes, Schäden bei zu geringem Druck möglich. Kein sicheres Gefühl.
Was ist Eure offizielle Empfehlung ?
Eher an Manitou gerichtet: Warum ist mein SPV-Ventil eigentlich gleichzeitig Durchschlagschutz ?
Als Forumbegrüßung:
Du hast sicherlich die positive Grundstimmung gegenüber Cube und dem AMS pro im Forum bemerkt. Das war auch für mich definitiv Kaufentscheidend.
Meine Einstellung zum Rad ist im Ganzen immer noch postitiv, auch Dank toller Händlerunterstützung. H&S hat auch umgehend wegen meiner Probleme Euch kontaktiert. Was macht denn eigentlich unsere Sorgen aus ?
-Hilfe, da stimmt irgendwas nicht, bringe ich mein Bike jetzt weg kann ich auf dem schönen Ding schon wieder nicht fahren!!!
-Warte ich ab oder mache ich was selber verliere ich nachher noch die Garantie ??? Angst !!!
-Ich für meinen Teil will gerne weiterhin genau dieses Fahrrad , aber eben mit funktionierenden Lagern.
Und das werden wir doch hinkriegen - bestimmt ;-)

Das ein paar Sachen in der Produktion variieren können und im Einzelnen dann nachgebessert werden müssen finde ich bei einem komplexen Produkt wie einem MTB absolut verständlich, sonst würden die Einzel-Kontrollen den Preis bestimmt enorm erhöhen. Die Endkontrolle liegt auch bei jeder andereren Marke letztlich bei mir selber. (Auch bei Fernsehern, Digitalkameras etc.)

Lieben Gruß Würfelglück


----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2004)

Guten Morgen,

also, der angesprochene Versatz von 2-3 mm ist auf jeden Fall im Rahmen. 
Die Schwergänigigkeit des Hinterbaus ist meist auf ein zu fest angezogenes Hauptlager zurückzuführen. Diese soll nur so fest gezogen werden, bis es spielfrei ist.

SPV:

Winkeladapter verwenden. Das zusätzliche Volumen fällt nicht wirklich ins Gewicht. Unsere Teamfahrer fahren auch mit Winkeladapter, und das klappt ohne Probleme.
Die Rahmen wurden so konzipiert, da die Prototypen von Manitou 2003 noch etwas anders aussahen, als die endgültige Serie. Daher die Probleme mit dem Ventil.

Laut Aussage eines Teamfahrers von uns, reicht es aus, den Ventildruck alle 3-4 Wochen zu kontrollieren. Und das bei intensiver Nutzung.

Hoffe, ich konnte Dir weiterhelfen.


mfg,


Theo


----------



## cybal (22. September 2004)

hallo theo,
woher kriege ich einen gut funktionierenden winkeladapter? stellt den cube? 
nein? wäre aber eine gute idee..


----------



## [email protected] (22. September 2004)

Hallo Cybal,

einen Winkeladapter bekommst Du bestimmt für wenig Geld im Kfz-Handel. Vielleicht sogar in einem größeren Fahrradladen.

Eine gute Idee? Bestimmt, aber nachdem nur einige diesen brauchen (kommt auch auf die Pumpe an), wird dieser nicht pauschal von uns angeboten. 

mfg,

Theo


----------



## cybal (22. September 2004)

@theo
danke auf jeden fall für die antwort. war eher scherzhaft gemeint (deshalb auch der smilie..)


----------



## würfelglück (22. September 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schwergänigigkeit des Hinterbaus ist meist auf ein zu fest angezogenes Hauptlager zurückzuführen. Diese soll nur so fest gezogen werden, bis es spielfrei ist.
> Theo


Die Schwergängigkeit bezog sich auch auf die Lager selber bei vollständig (bei H&S) demontiertem Hinterbau, also ausgebautem Hauptbolzen und Hauptschwinge. Die innere Lagerschale konnte man dabei von Hand nicht drehen, mit dem Bolzen ohne Schraube auch nur sehr schwer. Es war grade Messe, so daß der Versuch der direkten Nachfrage bei Euch verständlicherweise Fehlschlug.
(Die Gegenschraube ist nur absolut lau angezogen, sonst dreht überhaupt nix.)

 Würfelglück


----------



## bernd e (23. September 2004)

Zum Thema "Winkeladapter" kann ich sagen, bei meiner Shock Therapy Pumpe (kostet ca. 45 Euro) geht es ohne Adapter.

Fahre seit einiger Zeit auch ein AMS pro SPV und nicht mehr das XC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (23. September 2004)

würfelglück schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schwergängigkeit bezog sich auch auf die Lager selber bei vollständig (bei H&S) demontiertem Hinterbau, also ausgebautem Hauptbolzen und Hauptschwinge. Die innere Lagerschale konnte man dabei von Hand nicht drehen, mit dem Bolzen ohne Schraube auch nur sehr schwer.
> Würfelglück




in dem Fall ist das Lager wohl hinüber bzw. schief. Die Dinger sollten sich auf jeden Fall bewegen lasse.

MfG,

Theo


----------



## würfelglück (23. September 2004)

Danke für die Info Theo,

ich habs mir ja gedacht, wollte nur ausschließen, daß es werksseitig gewollt besonders "stramme" Lager sind.

Dann lass ich mir mal einen neuen Termin beim Händler geben, der Hinterbau funktioniert, nur halt etwas zusätzlich träge.

Kann ein Händler die Hauptlager selber abziehen / ausschlagen ?

Kann ich vielleicht warten bis es ggfs. neue zylindrische Bolzen gibt, also Haupt und Horst-Lager in einem Abwasch ? Dürfte doch eigentlich außer weiterem Lagerverschleiß - wenn ichs beobachte - nix passieren.

Gruß Würfelglück


----------



## würfelglück (24. September 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> SPV:
> Winkeladapter verwenden. Das zusätzliche Volumen fällt nicht wirklich ins Gewicht. Unsere Teamfahrer fahren auch mit Winkeladapter, und das klappt ohne Probleme. Theo


Lieber Theo, ich befürchte zu nerven und/oder als Nörgler dazustehen, aber ich komm nicht so richtig weiter:
Winkeladapter rangeschraubt, mal mit wenig Hauptkammerdruck "Durchschlag" von Hand simuliert, der Däpferkragen schlägt dann schon bei 37,5mm metallisch an die (etwas größere) Überwurfmutter des Winkeladapters ! Also mit Dranlassen ist auch nix bei mir. Abschrauben geht auch nicht wegen vollständigem Luftverlust (Gewinde ist bei Adapter nicht abgedichtet).

Ist mein SPV-Dämpfer eigentlich besonders komisch gebaut ? Eure Teamfahrer fahren vielleicht sehr stramme Abstimmungen oder haben nicht den 38mm Dämpfer ? Ich kenne inzwischen schon "abgehobelte" SPV-Ventile, das ist also doch keine reine Einbildung. Manitou hat's 2005 wohl auch geändert.

@ Berd e: Hat die shock therapy 45 Pumpe denn "no bleed" ? Das möchte ich bei den ca. 5ml SPV-Volumen eigentlich schon haben.

Geht denn der Dämpfer ohne SPV-Druck eigentlich sofort kaputt, oder nur bei längerer Nutzung ohne den Druck ?

Ich bau erstmal weiter den Dämpfer zum Pumpen aus, wäre aber immer noch an Ideen und Lösungen Interessiert!

Gruß Würfelglück


----------



## :Brian (24. September 2004)

Hi Würfelglück,
ich habe es gerade in einem anderen Thread schon geschrieben. Drehe den Dämpfer um, dann kannst du die SPV-Kammer direkt mit der Pumpe aufpumpen. Wenn du auf der Hauptkammer mit Adapter etwas Luftverlust kriegst, ist das bei dem Volumen der Hauptkammer nicht dramatisch. Ich mache einfach 5 PSI mehr rein, das passt dann gut.
So komme ich klar. Aufpumpen mit Adapter ist allerdings insgesamt nicht gerade überzeugend, das ist klar. Ich bin allerdings nicht drauf gekommen beim Bikekauf die Zugänglichkeit eines Ventils mit einer PUmpe anzuschauen, sonst hätte ich wohl auf einem anderen Dämpfer bestanden..


----------



## Fungrisu (25. September 2004)

Hallo Cubabike,
ich habe auch ein Cube AMS Comp und genau das gleiche Problem wie Du beschreiben hast.
Ich finde es gut das hier mal über das Problem gesprochen wird.
Ich bin mal gespannt wie sich Cube verhält.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Fungrisu (25. September 2004)

Hallo Theo,
wie sieht das eigendlich mit Garantie in dieser Sache aus???
Oder sagt Cube das die Lager Verschleißteile sind.
Meine Lager haben jetzt ca. 9 Monate gehalten und das kann ja nicht wirklich o.k. sein.  

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubabike (29. September 2004)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Theo,
> wie sieht das eigendlich mit Garantie in dieser Sache aus???
> Oder sagt Cube das die Lager Verschleißteile sind.
> Meine Lager haben jetzt ca. 9 Monate gehalten und das kann ja nicht wirklich o.k. sein.
> ...




Hallo Theo, 
würdest Du Dich (auch wenn Du gerade im Stress bist) bitte der Frage oben mal annehmen und das intern bei Euch abfragen, da das - neben der avisierten Problemlösung durch neue Bolzen - für einige von uns eine wesentliche Frage darstellt. Der Austausch der kaputten Lager (bei mir sind z.B. zur Zeit 3 vor 4 schwergängig/eingelaufen - auch eines in der Wippe!!) und die neuen Bolzen müssten ja als Garantiefall bzw. Rückruf von Cube aus gemanaged werden, oder ??? Da müsst Ihr Euch ja schon Gedanken gemacht haben, wie Ihr das händelt, nachdem es sich ja zugegebenermaßen um keine Einzelfälle handelt.

Grüße

Cubabike

P.S.: Wie ist denn der neueste Stand in Sachen Lager & Bolzen ?


----------



## [email protected] (29. September 2004)

Ich bin da drüber.

MfG,

Theo


----------



## KILROY (29. September 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin da drüber.
> 
> MfG,
> 
> Theo




  ähm, was ?


----------



## Cubabike (29. September 2004)

furyman schrieb:
			
		

> ähm, was ?




Heißt wohl soviel wie "_bin da dran_" (ist "drüber" und "dran" im frängischen dasselbe ?  ) oder "_habe das weitergeleitet_" oder "_wir wissen bescheid, diskutieren das und geben Euch dann bescheid_".

Zumindest kümmert er sich darum   


C.

So'ne Hausmesse scheint doch jedes Jahr den ganzen Cube-Laden umzustülpen - war letztes Jahr genauso


----------



## Goldfisch (29. September 2004)

Liebe Cube-Biker,



			
				Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> in allen  AMS Pro des Jahrgangs 2004 verbaut worden sind.



Könnte das CUBE AMS PRO 2003 "Midseason" günstig bekommen. Das ist wohl das 2003er Modell mit einer 2004er Austattung.

Hat das Bike auch die bekannten Probleme?

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## KILROY (29. September 2004)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> Heißt wohl soviel wie "_bin da dran_" (ist "drüber" und "dran" im frängischen dasselbe ?  ) oder "_habe das weitergeleitet_" oder "_wir wissen bescheid, diskutieren das und geben Euch dann bescheid_".
> 
> Zumindest kümmert er sich darum
> 
> ...



@ Cubabike:

thx !!

by the way: ich zB kann CUBE größenmäßig überhaupt nicht einordnen. PENDING baut ja ursächlich Bürostühle, ich habe keine Ahnung, wie der BikeVertrieb unter der Marke CUBE dazugekommen ist. Ich glaub, ich muss da mal hin....vielleicht gibt's ja Restposten aus dem Vorjahr für kleines Geld zum Mitnehmen


----------



## [email protected] (29. September 2004)

Also,

erstmal "ich bin da drüber" heißt, ich kümmer mich drum!!! aber gut. 

Hab mich mal erkundigt. Bisher wurde noch jedes defekte Lager von uns ersetzt. Und wir haben dafür nix berechnet. Wenn ihr also das Problem habt, dann wendet euch an euren Händler, und der schickt die Dinger dann bei uns ein. 

ABER!!! Ich habe jetzt gelesen, dass die Teile immer mal wieder von euch auseinander gebaut werden, um zu sehen, wie der Zustand ist. Also nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber dass allein durch das mehrmalige Zerlegen und wieder zusammensetzen die Lager leiden, dass ist schon auch klar, oder??

Lasst die Dinger doch einfach so lange laufen, bis sie merklich kaputt sind. dann zum Händler und austauschen lassen. 

Das Problem ist ja jetzt bekannt, und es wird nicht besser, wenn man ständig nachschaut, und die Lager durch die (zugegebenermaßen schlechten) Schrauben weiter belastet.

MfG;

Theo


----------



## Cubabike (29. September 2004)

Hallo Theo,

hab gerade Dein Posting gelesen und muss noch geschwind etwas zu dem "nachschauen" sagen:
Ich habe jetzt nicht aus purer Langeweile alle drei Tage den Hinterbau mal zerlegt, sondern beim ersten Mal im August (2 Tage vor meinem Urlaub), als es laut und vernehmlich geknackt und geknarzt hat - da war das eine Lager dann auch zerbröselt und musste beim Händler in einer adhoc-Aktion getauscht werden.
Gestern habe ich die Sache mal einem Freund zeigen wollen, der sich a) gut mit Bikes auskennt und b) Maschinenbauer ist, sich damit auch allgemein mit Gelenk- und Lagerkonstruktionen auskennt. (Anbei: er war auch alles andere als begeistert von diesen konischen Bolzen und hat mir zugestimmt, dass das eine Zeitbombe ist). 
Dabei haben wir aber c) festgestellt, dass auch eines der hinteren Kugellager an der Wippe eingelaufen + schwergängig ist, also auf kurz oder lang auch getauscht werden muss. Zudem hat er d) einen Drehmomentschlüssel mitgebracht, so dass alle Lager fürs Erste mal korrekt (10 Nm) angezogen sein und das Bike nun auch den Gardasee am Wochenende überleben sollte   

Danach werde ich mal sehen, wie ich das Bike zu Euch einschicken/lasse - aber das macht ja auch wohl nur Sinn, sobald die neuen Bolzen zur Verfügung stehen, oder ? 

Grüße 

Cubabike


----------



## [email protected] (29. September 2004)

Unter diesen Voraussetzunge ist das ja noch zu rechtfertigen.

ABER, wie viele lesen denn deinen post, und denken sich, "wow, das geht? dann will ich doch auch mal sehen, wie meine lager aussehen." und dann haben wir den Salat.

Da musst du schon einen Satz in deinen Post einfügen, in dem du Nachahmer davor warnst, dass sie das nicht zu hause machen sollten.   

In diesem Sinn, viel Spass im Urlaub.

MfG,


Theo


----------



## Cubabike (29. September 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> ABER, wie viele lesen denn deinen post, und denken sich, "wow, das geht? dann will ich doch auch mal sehen, wie meine lager aussehen." und dann haben wir den Salat.
> 
> Da musst du schon einen Satz in deinen Post einfügen, in dem du Nachahmer davor warnst, dass sie das nicht zu hause machen sollten.



Hallo nochmal, 
erinnerst Du Dich an dieses Posting in unserem "AMS Pro - Erfahrungen"-Thread:

_
*Allen anderen, bei denen noch kein Knarzen + Knacken am Hinterbau zu vernehmen ist, würde ich raten, nichts anzufassen oder aufzuschrauben, da man da wohl mit falschen Anzugsmomenten mehr kaputt als besser macht * _

Da habe ich das zwar bereits geschrieben, was Du gerade vorgeschlagen hast, und ich glaube, dass alle, die den AMS Pro-Thread verfolgen, dies hoffentlich beherzigen werden   Aber zu Deiner Beruhigung steht es jetzt hier nochmal in fett und kursiv   
Von daher: Entwarnung - und falls doch mal bei einem das Lager knarzt, wäre es schon empfehlenswert, nachzuschauen, ob es womöglich am zerbröselten Kugellager liegt oder andere Ursachen hat -  falls derjenige sich das zutraut und auch das entsprechende technische Verständnis hat. Falls nicht, ist natürlich der sofortige Weg zum Händler angeraten, bevor noch mehr kaputt geht !

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldfisch (29. September 2004)

Muss mich mal selbst zitieren...



			
				Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Cube-Biker,
> 
> Könnte das CUBE AMS PRO 2003 "Midseason" günstig bekommen. Das ist wohl das 2003er Modell mit einer 2004er Austattung.
> 
> ...



Beitrag zu blöd? Weiss keiner was? Bin ich zu ungeduldig?? ;-)

VG
Michael


----------



## :Brian (29. September 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Muss mich mal selbst zitieren...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Michael,
eindeutig zu ungeduldig    
Nein, Scherz beiseite, keine Ahnung welche Lager verbaut wurden. Kann wohl nur Cube selbst beantworten. Da du aber vom Händler zwei Jahre Gewährleistung bekommst, würde ich zuschlagen, da das Bike Spass macht. Hol' dir allerdings gleich einen vernünftigen Winkeladapter falls du einen SPV Dämpfer des Jahrgangs 04 verbauen möchtest, sonst wirst du dich ärgern beim Set-up der Dämpfung.


----------



## Goldfisch (29. September 2004)

Fitnessbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Michael,
> eindeutig zu ungeduldig
> Nein, Scherz beiseite, keine Ahnung welche Lager verbaut wurden. Kann wohl nur Cube selbst beantworten. Da du aber vom Händler zwei Jahre Gewährleistung bekommst, würde ich zuschlagen, da das Bike Spass macht. Hol' dir allerdings gleich einen vernünftigen Winkeladapter falls du einen SPV Dämpfer des Jahrgangs 04 verbauen möchtest, sonst wirst du dich ärgern beim Set-up der Dämpfung.



Mensch, was bin ich angefixt... Den ganzen Tag lese ich schon den Mamut-Thread und wünsche mir nicht mehr, als so ein Ding jetzt endlich zu BESITZEN ;-)

Im Ernst: Designmäßig hab ich noch nichts gesehen, was mir besser gefallen hätte. Als alter HT-Fahrer bin auch ich anfänglich eher skeptisch gewesen.

Das fragliche Bike wäre neu und mit voller Garantie vom Händler. Leider ist unklar, ob ich tatsächlich noch eins erhalten kann (entscheidet sich morgen).

Bezüglich SPV weiss ich noch nichts - 2004er Ausstattung spricht wohl dafür, dass es eingesetzt ist, andererseits ist es ja auf Basis des 2003er Modells - "Ausstattung" bezieht sich öfters ja auf die (Shimano-) Komponenten. Da werde ich wohl anwarten müssen, auch wenn es schwer fällt.

Danke & Gruß
Michael


----------



## Cubabike (1. Oktober 2004)

Hallo Michael,

da sich Cube/Theo/Thorsten im Moment (wohl stressbedingterweise?) in Schweigen hüllt, kurz einen Kommentar von mir:
Also, der 2003er Rahmen ist zumindest von außen nahezu identisch mit dem 2004er, hat also wohl auch dieselbe Lagerkonstruktion. Ob nun aber dieselben Lager und die problematischen konischen Bolzen verbaut worden sind, weiß ich nun auch nicht.
Fakt ist, dass bei uns zwei Kollegen das2003er AMS Pro seit 15 Monaten problemlos fahren und auch hier einige mit den 2004er Modellen keinerlei Schwierigkeiten haben. 
Warum nur bei einigen Bikes die Kugellager brechen, ist immer noch nicht geklärt - ich tippe mal darauf, dass bei der Montage im Werk die Bolzen mit zuviel Schmackes angedreht wurden (oder gar eine falsche Nm-Angabe verwendet wurde) und/oder die Kugellager leicht schief eingepresst wurden, so dass dann im Betrieb die Lager brechen.
Vorbeugen kann man dem, indem man nach dem Kauf (oder schon beim Shop) die Lager auf korrekte Anzugsmomente prüft oder prüfen lässt (Drehmomentschlüssel) - damit sollte zumindest aus meiner Sicht eine Gefahrenquelle gebannt sein.

Und falls es Dein Traumbike immer noch gibt, dann: greif zu !   

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## Goldfisch (1. Oktober 2004)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michael,
> 
> da sich Cube/Theo/Thorsten im Moment (wohl stressbedingterweise?) in Schweigen hüllt, kurz einen Kommentar von mir:
> Also, der 2003er Rahmen ist zumindest von außen nahezu identisch mit dem 2004er, hat also wohl auch dieselbe Lagerkonstruktion. Ob nun aber dieselben Lager und die problematischen konischen Bolzen verbaut worden sind, weiß ich nun auch nicht.
> ...



Grüß Dich Cubabike und danke für die Infos.

Leider wird es kurzfristig wohl doch nichts mit meinem Traumbike. Was aber nicht daran lag, dass ich eine Sekunde gezögert hätte... :-(

Ich habe jetzt das Problem, dass ich kein anderes mehr will. Aber wem erzähl' ich das?  

Ich habe bezüglich der Probleme mit dem Lager mitgenommen, dass ein gewisser Prozentsatz der Fahrer Probleme haben, Cube aber um Abhilfe bemüht ist und Defekte kulant behebt - was will man mehr?

Auch wenn ich kurzfristig wohl nicht zuschlagen werde - mittelfristig schon.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Cubabike (1. Oktober 2004)

Goldfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Leider wird es kurzfristig wohl doch nichts mit meinem Traumbike. Was aber nicht daran lag, dass ich eine Sekunde gezögert hätte... :-(




...hat die Freundin das Konto geplündert und ist abgehauen ?   
...oder hat sie Dir gestern verkündet, dass sie im 7 Monat schwanger ist ? 
Dann gibt's eher einen Kinderwagen (gibt's auch als Fully-Versionen!) !?

Wenn Du eh noch warten willst/musst, dann würde ich warten, bis die 2005er Modelle mit den dann hoffentlich neuen Bolzen etc.auf dem Markt sind und dann zugreifen.

Grütz

Cubabike


----------



## Goldfisch (1. Oktober 2004)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> ...hat die Freundin das Konto geplündert und ist abgehauen ?
> ...oder hat sie Dir gestern verkündet, dass sie im 7 Monat schwanger ist ?
> Dann gibt's eher einen Kinderwagen (gibt's auch als Fully-Versionen!) !?
> 
> Wenn Du eh noch warten willst/musst, dann würde ich warten, bis die 2005er Modelle mit den dann hoffentlich neuen Bolzen etc.auf dem Markt sind und dann zugreifen.



Will hier nicht auf die Tränendrüse dücken aber meine Geschichte ist eine sehr sehr traurige Geschichte. Kurz: Mein Händler annoncierte (und annonciert noch immer) das Bike zum Sensationspreis als "Viergelenk der Woche". Nach telefonischer Aussage "Jaja, ist da." war ich am Mittwoch das erste mal im Laden. Natürlich war keins da. Stattdessen ein AMS LTD, ein AMS Comp und noch ein paar andere.

Da hatte ich mich aber schon auf das AMS Pro versteift - nicht zuletzt wegen der Diskussionen hier im Forum. Der Händler sagte, möglicherweise komme Donnerstag noch eine Lieferung, also habe ich abgewartet. Natürlich kam keine. Ich bin dann gestern abend in den Laden gefahren, um mir ein AMS LTD zu kaufen, das sieht wenigstens ähnlich aus, hatte auch ein sehr gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis und war meine zweite Wahl. Natürlich war zwischenzeitlich im Laufe des Donnerstags auch das Bike ausverkauft worden, lediglich EIN 16-Zoll-Bike war noch da. Ich fühle mich vom Händler auch sehr schlecht behandet weil ich seit Mittwoch wirklich oft in der Angelegenheit telefoniert habe, mehrmals im Laden war und keinen Zweifel daran gelassen habe, was ich will. Aussage gestern: "Wir haben bei Cube die Reste gekauft - da kommt definitiv nichts mehr nach".

Ach ja: Das Ding wird noch immer auf der Homepage des Händlers annonciert (Stand Freitag) - ich glaube, mir wird schlecht. :-(

Um mal was Konstruktives zu sagen: Das es ein AMS Pro sein muss weiss ich inzwischen - besser als nichts ;-) ich habe auch keinen Druck - für den Winter nehm' ich sowieso lieber mein Hardteil...

Vielleicht sollten wir uns in den allgemeinen Mamut-Thread verkrümeln? Wird hier doch reichlich off-topic.

Viele Grüße
Michael


PS: Mein Händler ist mittlerweile mein Ex-Händler.

PS2: Falls Theo mitliest: Wirklich keine Ausverkaufsware mehr da? Dann warte ich auf den Ausverkauf 2005 ;-)


----------



## funkt (9. Oktober 2004)

Hi - kurze Frage - insbesondere an den "Lagerspezialisten" CUBABIKE und an [email protected]:    
Wenn ihr von Lagerproblemen beim Cube redet, gehe ich davon aus, dass immer nur die beiden Lager

1. am hinteren Ende der Kettenstrebe sowie
2. am oberen Ende der Sitzrohrstrebe gemeint sind???    

Was ist mit dem (Haupt-)Lager neben dem Innenlagergehäuse? Sind hier ebenfalls Probleme aufgetreten bzw. ist hier ebenfalls 'ne konische Buchse (als Ursache allen Übels) verbaut worden.
Nebenbei bemerkt: Ich hab', nachdem ich eure Infos bzgl. der kaputten Lager gelesen habe, als erstes die vier gen. Schrauben gelöst und mit 9 Nm wieder festgezogen.    
Ich hatte das Gefühl, dass die z. Teil deutlich fester angezogen waren. Aber womöglich haben die sich auch duch die Bewegung, innerhalb der Buchsen, derart gesetzt und gingen deshalb nur (mit Knarzgeräusch) so schwer zu lösen. Keine Ahnung. Bislang scheint alles noch zu funzen!
Da ich auch noch RR fahre, hab' ich auf mein AMS Pro (Framekit mit SPV - selbst aufgebaut) erst ca. 1100 km gefahren.

Danke - Gruß Tom


----------



## Cubabike (11. Oktober 2004)

funkt schrieb:
			
		

> 1. am hinteren Ende der Kettenstrebe sowie
> 2. am oberen Ende der Sitzrohrstrebe gemeint sind???
> 
> Was ist mit dem (Haupt-)Lager neben dem Innenlagergehäuse? Sind hier ebenfalls Probleme aufgetreten bzw. ist hier ebenfalls 'ne konische Buchse (als Ursache allen Übels) verbaut worden.
> ...




Hi Tom,

also bisher sind Lagerdefekte v.a. am Hinterbaulager aufgetreten, aber auch das linke hintere Wippenlager scheint bei mir schon einen "Hau weg" zu haben, d.h. es ist reichlich schwergängig und eingelaufen - doch noch nicht gebrochen.
Bei den Haupt/Schwingenlagern ist mir bisher nur ein Defekt bekannt, auch hier war Lagerbruch die Ursache, doch war das an einem 2003er AMS Pro.


Im Großen und ganzen würde ich es auch begrüßen, wenn jetzt *bald * mal von Cube ein Lösungsansatz vorgeschlagen wird, sprich die neuen Bolzen uns zur Verfügung gestellt werden und damit auch die 2005er Problematik gelöst wird.
Wir diskutieren uns hier die Finger wund und der Hersteller scheint sich noch nicht aus der Deckung heraus zugetrauen !?   

Greetz

Cubabike

P.S.: Bitte nun nicht alle hingehen und den Hinterbau aufschrauben - solange das System ohne Knacken/Knarzen funzt, einfach *lassen * !! *...never change a runnning system !!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (11. Oktober 2004)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Bitte nun nicht alle hingehen und den Hinterbau aufschrauben - solange das System ohne Knacken/Knarzen funzt, einfach *lassen * !! *...never change a runnning system !!!!*




Da hat Cubabike recht. 

Leute glaubt mir, wir tun, was wir können. Aber es hat doch auch keinen Sinn, wenn wir jetzt neue Lager unter Zeitdruck launchen, und dann sind die genauso sch*** wie die alten. Wenn wir schon Austauschware zur Verfügung stellen, dann doch auch ausgereifte, oder??

WIR ARBEITEN DARAN!!!


MfG

Theo


----------



## Cubabike (11. Oktober 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Da hat Cubabike recht.
> 
> Leute glaubt mir, wir tun, was wir können. Aber es hat doch auch keinen Sinn, wenn wir jetzt neue Lager unter Zeitdruck launchen, und dann sind die genauso sch*** wie die alten. Wenn wir schon Austauschware zur Verfügung stellen, dann doch auch ausgereifte, oder??
> 
> ...



Moin Theo, 

schön, dass Du auch mal wieder vorbeischaust   
Danke für Deinen spontanen reply, aber zwei Fragen kommen mir da trotzdem:

1) wie erklären Eure Konstrukteure denn, WARUM dieser Bolzen überhaupt KONISCH sein musste - war denn das Bruchrisiko nicht von vorne herein vorprogrammiert ? Oder sind solche Lagerklemmungen im Hinterlagerbau allgemein angewandt, und so z.B. auch im Airmatic vorhanden ? 

2) WARUM ist es denn so ein großes Problem, neue Bolzen zu fertigen, die keinen Konus, sondern eine zylindrische Achse haben ? Das Teil an sich ist ja sicherlich nicht so schwer herzustellen ?? 
Oder testet Ihr andere Materialien, z.B. Titan für die Bolzenherstellung ?

Wäre nett, wenn Du ein paar Zeilen zu meinen/unseren Fragen schreiben könntest, einfach auch deshalb, damit uns klarer wird, wie Eure Konstrukteure denken und mit welchen Problematiken Ihr zu kämpfen habt ! ...würde unsere Geduld anbei auch sicherlich etwas stärken !   

Greetz and thanx

Cubabike


----------



## [email protected] (11. Oktober 2004)

Ach Cubabike,

das sind zwei gute Fragen. Was uns damals geritten hat, die konischen Bolzen zu verbauen, das kann ich auch nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Ich weiß aber, dass wir z.B. im 2003er Modell nahezu keine Probleme damit hatten. Und da hat es sich ja angeboten, die auch 2004 zu verbauen. Und nun kommen die Probs.

Zur der Frage, warum es so lange dauert, kann ich nur sagen, dass wir die Materialen jetzt genauer selektieren. Das kostest eben Zeit. Und zudem sind unsere Konstrukteure auch noch an andere Dinge zeitlich gebunden. Ich kann euch daher nur um Geduld und Verständins bitten.

MfG

Theo


----------



## KILROY (11. Oktober 2004)

Hallöchen !

hier nach geringer Überarbeitung mein posting:
..
Ich erinnere mich gerade an meinen ersten Beitrag. Als ich im Frühjahr erstmals hier über die Lagerkonsturktion gemeckert hatte, war die Resonanz sehr "übersichtlich"   , einige Wochen später schrieb ein user zu seinen AMS-Kaufüberlegungen, er hätte einmal von Lagerproblemen gelesen, wüsste aber nicht, ob das erheblich ist (das war jetzt kein Zitat, nur sinngemäß wiedergegeben ).

Ein halbes Jahr später sieht's ganz anders aus: 
Die meisten von uns hoffen, dass nix bricht - recht viele werden aber enttäuscht, ansonsten ist allgemeines Rätseln angesagt, ob / wann / durch wen / wie Abhilfe geschaffen wird. Ich zähle mich auch dazu.

Beim AMS bin ich nicht von dieser Problem"dichte" ausgegangen, da es ja auch in 2003 schon produziert wurde. Ich frage mich gerade, wie die 2003er horst-links konstuiert wurden, offensicht machen diese Teile keinen Stress, obwohl ( oder weil ? ) der Hinterbau weicher ist.

Ich bin gespannt, ob wir das Thema bald zu den Akten legen können.......  , ich finde es auf jeden Fall gut, dass Theo & CUBE uns hier Lösungen avisieren.

Allen eine schöne Woche & frohes Feierabendbiken


----------



## KILROY (11. Oktober 2004)

Hi Theo,

ich glaube, ich habe zu langsam geschrieben... Dein Posting beantwortet ja schon einiges !

  

Gruß


----------



## kleinbiker (14. Oktober 2004)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> _
> *Allen anderen, bei denen noch kein Knarzen + Knacken am Hinterbau zu vernehmen ist, würde ich raten, nichts anzufassen oder aufzuschrauben, da man da wohl mit falschen Anzugsmomenten mehr kaputt als besser macht * _
> Cubabike



Also, ganz allgemein gesprochen, finde ich es schon bedenklich, dass ich meinen Hinterbau nicht zerlegen darf, weil ich mehr kaputt machen könnte als heile.
Sollte es nicht so sein, dass es möglich sein sollte den Hinterbau bzw. die Lager in Regelmäßigen abständen prüfen / reinigen zu können, so wie das bei anderen Teilen am Bike bei anderen Herstellern oder ganz anderen Gegenständen außerhalb der Bike-Branche auch der Fall ist. So geben uns Federgabelhersteller genau festgelegte Wartungsintervalle an, heißt es bei Bremsenherstellern sinngemäß "prüfen Sie vor jeder Fahrt ... die ordnungsgemäße Funktion ihrer Bremse". Aber am Hinterbau dürfen wir nicht herumschrauben ?!?
Wenn da also eine Lösung des Problems angegangen wird seitens Cube, dann bitte auch unter diesem Gesichtspunkt!

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubabike (14. Oktober 2004)

kleinbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ganz allgemein gesprochen, finde ich es schon bedenklich, dass ich meinen Hinterbau nicht zerlegen darf, weil ich mehr kaputt machen könnte als heile.
> Sollte es nicht so sein, dass es möglich sein sollte den Hinterbau bzw. die Lager in Regelmäßigen abständen prüfen / reinigen zu können, so wie das bei anderen Teilen am Bike bei anderen Herstellern oder ganz anderen Gegenständen außerhalb der Bike-Branche auch der Fall ist. So geben uns Federgabelhersteller genau festgelegte Wartungsintervalle an, heißt es bei Bremsenherstellern sinngemäß "prüfen Sie vor jeder Fahrt ... die ordnungsgemäße Funktion ihrer Bremse". Aber am Hinterbau dürfen wir nicht herumschrauben ?!?
> Wenn da also eine Lösung des Problems angegangen wird seitens Cube, dann bitte auch unter diesem Gesichtspunkt!
> 
> ...



Moin.
Mal'nen Comment zu dem Text:
Es ist ja ganz ok, wenn Du Dir Gedanken zu dem Thema machst, aber dann lies den Thread und das Posting (das ganz nebenbei von MIR und nicht von Cube/Theo war!) dann mal genauer!   
1) ist es ein RAT, den ICH aus eigener Erfahrung weitergegeben habe, und nicht eine offizielle Anweisung des Herstellers ! 
2) habe ich deutlichst genug darauf hingewiesen, dass ein Öffnen und Reinigen der Gelenke und Lagerungen kein Problem sein sollte, so denn diese *hinterher wieder mit dem richtigen Drehmoment wieder angezogen werden * !
Da wohl die wenigsten von uns einen Drehmomomentschlüssel ihr eigen nennen und darum die Gefahr besteht, dass die konischen Bolzen zu weit eingedreht werden und damit das Kugellager beschädigt wird, ist es besser, OHNE solch ein hübsches Gerät die Finger von den Lagern zu lassen.

Das war eigentlich alles, nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
...und dass Cube an dem Problem etwas machen MUSS, steht sowieso ausser Frage.

Greetz
Cubabike


----------



## KILROY (14. Oktober 2004)

@ Kleinbiker:

EXAKT !!
Als ich meinem Händler aus Beweisgründen das defekte Lager zugesandt hatte - damals noch in der Hoffnung, er schickt mir den versprochenen Ersatz    - habe ich genau dieses Thema in meinem Begleitschreiben aufgegriffen.
Auch meiner Meinung nach MUSS eine regelmäßige + fachgerechte Demontage zu Wartungszwecken ohne Probleme / Folgen möglich sein ( wobei ich natürlich nicht nach jeder Fahrt mein Bike zerlege ); sonst heisst es später noch, wenn ein Defekt auftritt:
"naja, bei DEM Pflegezustand können wir da nichts für Sie tun..."
( was imho dann auch berechtigt wäre )

Grüßle


----------



## würfelglück (14. Oktober 2004)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> so denn diese *hinterher wieder mit dem richtigen Drehmoment wieder angezogen werden * !
> Da wohl die wenigsten von uns einen Drehmomomentschlüssel ihr eigen nennen und darum die Gefahr besteht, dass die konischen Bolzen zu weit eingedreht werden und damit das Kugellager beschädigt wird, ist es besser, OHNE solch ein hübsches Gerät die Finger von den Lagern zu lassen.



Meine Einschätzung mit der Bitte um Plausibilitätsprüfung:

Drehmomentangaben am Fahrrad beziehen sich doch meist auf den Endzustand einer festgezogenen Schraube mit *plan* aufliegendem Schraubenkopf. Dabei sind 10-12 Nm normale Werte.

Bei unseren Bolzen ist der Wert bestimmt in Ordnung, wenn die Flanke des Bolzens die vorgesehene Fläche am Rahmen erreicht.

Das Problem ist aber doch, daß der "Konus" in die innere Lagerschale reicht, *bevor* die Schraube fest ist. Ein so "spitzer/flacher" Konus über ein Gewinde mit 12 Nm in eine Lagerschale gezogen... da kann ja gerne mal jemand die Kräfte ausrechnen mit der die innere Lagerschale "*geweitet*" wird !

Meine Probleme traten auch bei 6-8 Nm auf und beruhigten sich erst etwas nach vollständigem Bolzentausch.

Ein zu hohes Drehmoment dürfte das Gewinde zerstören, oder den Bolzenkopf und natürlich auch irgedwann die Lagerschale oder den Rahmen. Aber da sind wir mit 10Nm weit von entfernt.

Ich glaube: Drehmoment ist nicht das Hauptproblem, sondern zu "üppiger" Konus, Fertigungstoleranzen, unsaubere und eventuell ungünstige  Auflageflächen und Materialien für die "Lagerungspartner". 

Gruß von Würfelglück, kein Mechaniker, aber Besitzer einiger Drehmomentschlüssel


----------



## KILROY (14. Oktober 2004)

würfelglück schrieb:
			
		

> ...Meine Einschätzung mit der Bitte um Plausibilitätsprüfung:
> 
> 
> Bei unseren Bolzen ist der Wert bestimmt in Ordnung, wenn die Flanke des Bolzens die vorgesehene Fläche am Rahmen erreicht.
> ...




Genau so ist es !!


----------



## Wipfler (14. Oktober 2004)

cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist ja ganz ok, wenn Du Dir Gedanken zu dem Thema machst, aber dann lies den Thread und das Posting (das ganz nebenbei von MIR und nicht von Cube/Theo war!) dann mal genauer!



Servus Cubabike,
jetzt muß ich aber doch mal widersprechen. Das zitierte Posting war von Dir, ok aber Theo hat uns schon deutlich gemacht dasss wir nicht selber schrauben sollen:


[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> ABER!!! Ich habe jetzt gelesen, dass die Teile immer mal wieder von euch auseinander gebaut werden, um zu sehen, wie der Zustand ist. Also nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber dass allein durch das mehrmalige Zerlegen und wieder zusammensetzen die Lager leiden, dass ist schon auch klar, oder??
> 
> Lasst die Dinger doch einfach so lange laufen, bis sie merklich kaputt sind. dann zum Händler und austauschen lassen.
> 
> ...



Und ich bin da schon der gleichen Meinung wie Kleinbiker. Selberschrauben muss erlaubt sein !! 
Grüße und lustiges Videokonferenzen 
 
Dein Zweibeiner Markus (der sich einen Drehmomentschlüssel bestellt hat...)


----------



## Wipfler (14. Oktober 2004)

Würfelglücks Gedankengang find ich allerdings sehr vernünftig. Muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich persönlich die Lager noch nie offen hatte und mir die visuelle Vorstellung ein wenig fehlt... Gabs da nicht mal irgendwo Fotos ??+


..hab grad Würfelglücks Fotos wieder gefunden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1434516&postcount=800

Aber sooo konisch sieht der Bolzen aber gar nicht aus, oder täuscht da das Foto ?


----------



## Cubabike (14. Oktober 2004)

Wipfler schrieb:
			
		

> Würfelglücks Gedankengang find ich allerdings sehr vernünftig. Muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich persönlich die Lager noch nie offen hatte und mir die visuelle Vorstellung ein wenig fehlt... Gabs da nicht mal irgendwo Fotos ??+
> 
> 
> ..hab grad Würfelglücks Fotos wieder gefunden: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1434516&postcount=800
> ...




Hi,
das sah bei mir genauso aus wie bei Würfelglück, nur dass die innere Lagerschale fast komplett zerbröselt war und mir schon beim Aufmachen die Kugeln entgegenkamen.
Das mit dem Selbstschrauben /wollen hat ja alles seine Richtigkeit, ich stimme dem ja auch vollkommen zu. Nur denke ich, ist jetzt allgemein bekannt, dass die Bolzen aufgrund des Konuses diesen Defekt verursachen können, und darum sollten eben jetzt diejenigen, die an den Lagern herumschrauben wollen und keinen Drehmomentschlüssel haben, dies besser (auch aus Sicherheitsgründen) bleiben lassen, da da die Gefahr des Lagerbruchs nur noch vergrößert wird.
Mehr hat glaube ich auch Theo nicht gesagt (muss ihn da ein bisserl in Schutz nehmen   )
Doch, die Bolzen haben eine konische Form am Ende, das sind nur wenige zehntel Millimeter, aber das reicht aus, um die innere Lagerschale gewaltig unter Druck & Spannung zu setzen. Dass dadurch die Sache mit dem Anzugsmoment nur eine Folgeerscheinung ist, lässt sich auch nachvollziehen, aber kommt eben beides zusammen, macht das Lager und danach der Hinterbau **kracks**
Ich habe jetzt meine (defekten/schwergängigen) Lager mit 10Nm angeschraubt und rühr die solange nicht an, bis die neuen Bolzen und neue Lager von Cube geliefert sind - oder eben die innere Lagerschale wieder kapituliert hat und das Bike knarzt und knackst wie Sau... dann heißt es eben wieder Lagerwechsel und auf Besserung hoffen..

Greetz und schönen Feierabend

Cubabike


----------



## würfelglück (14. Oktober 2004)

Wipfler schrieb:
			
		

> Muss allerdings gestehen, dass ich persönlich die Lager noch nie offen hatte und mir die visuelle Vorstellung ein wenig fehlt...



Mal ein Schema mit der maus in MS-paint gekritzelt, die roten Pfeile sollen die Problemzone aufzeigen.

So oder so ähnlich stelle ich mir das vor.

Gruß Würfelglück


----------



## MightyM (15. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

erstmal respekt an würfelglück für die gute Illustration.

ich hab jetzt mal meinen Bolzen nachmessen lassen und hab folgendes Ergebniss bekommen. Der Konus läuft bei dem gemessenen Bolzen von 8,05mm auf 7,90mm aus, wobei bei den 8,05 eine Rundheitsabweichung von 0,05mm gemessen wurde, weshalb ich davon ausgehe das 8,00 das theoretische Mass sein sollte. DAs währe eine konizität von 0,05mm was bei einer Lagerbreite von 5mm einen Winkel von ~0,5° ergibt. Jetzt weis ich leider nicht aus was für einem Alu der Biolzen ist, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das dieser Bolzen die gehärtete Lagerschale "aufweiten" könnte. Aber vieleicht fhelt mir da dann auch das Gefühl.

Was jedoch noch für die "Aufweit-Theorie" sprechen könnte währe die Fertigungstoleranz des konischen Bolzens, denn ich denke wenn das Maß 8,00mm durch Fertigungstoleranzen evtl. mal auf 8,1 o.ä. fällt, könnte der innere Lagerring doch etwas geweitet werden (das Material des Bolzens muss ja irgendwo hin *g*).

Soweit von mir, 
Grüße
Michael


----------



## Cubabike (15. Oktober 2004)

Moin !

...dass die Bolzen sehr schlecht gearbeitet sind, habe ich auch schon festgestellt - der Konus ist an allen Bolzen sehr unregelmässig (Augenmaß).
Sind die eigentlich gegossen oder gedreht ? Bei beiden Methoden kann ich mir so ein schlechtes Aufmaß nicht vorstellen... höchstens die Gußform wurde im Busch von Simbabwe hergestellt   

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILROY (15. Oktober 2004)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> Moin !
> 
> ...... höchstens die Gußform wurde im Busch von Simbabwe hergestellt
> 
> ...



  
DAS ist es !
Durch die dort wohl recht hohe Umgebungstemperatur fällt natürlich die Gußform und somit auch der Bolzen aufgrund der Materialausdehnung unverhältnismäßig groß aus.

( okay, sorry, vergesst es    , das war off-topic )

Ich wünsch' ein frohes Wochenende bei geeignetem Bikewetter


----------



## MightyM (15. Oktober 2004)

Hi, 
zur Herstellung der Lagerbolzen vermute ich folgendes.
Schrauben werden im allgemeinen durch Massivumformung hergestellt (Schmieden) um die dadurch auftrettende Kaltverfestigung nutzen zu können. Auch bei dem Lagerbolzen schaut es nach Schmieden o.ä. aus, wenn man mal in das Innensechskant schaut.


----------



## Wipfler (15. Oktober 2004)

würfelglück schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ein Schema mit der maus in MS-paint gekritzelt, die roten Pfeile sollen die Problemzone aufzeigen.
> 
> So oder so ähnlich stelle ich mir das vor.
> 
> Gruß Würfelglück



Da dank ich doch für die gelungene Illustration !! Jetzt kann ichs mir vorstellen !!

Markus, der einen defekten Drehmomentschlüssel erhalten hat...


----------



## paulsbikespaß (16. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

ich bins noch ein langsam frustrierter Cube AMs PRO 2004 biker.
Ich hab mir das Rad gekauft um Spaß zu haben, aber immer wenn ich längere Touren mache , kommt ein Knazz geräusch dazu und vermießt einen die Freude.Letzte Woche hatte ich Urlaub , schön aber das rad stand von montag bis Dienstag in der werkstatt und steht nach Tour am Mittwoch wieder seit Donnertstag im Laden. So kann das doch nicht weiter gehen? Man gibt ein Haufen Kohle aus und dann hat man noch nicht mal was davon , außer Ärger. Ist das das was Cube wirlcih möchte?????????
Meiner Meinung sollte Cube auf Collanter Weise die Räder zurücknehmen und das Geld zurückerstatten, wenn Sie nicht in der Lage sind , die Probleme zu Lösen.
Nicht hasse ich mehr , als beim radfahren Geräusche die einem die Freude nehmen.
dazu kommt das mein Händler anscheinend garnichts von diesem Problem weiß  , denn sollte doch Cube wenigstens bescheid gegeben haben. 

paulsbikespaß


----------



## Freeeeak (16. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
hmm, jetzt wenn man den Thread so liest ist alles gut oder böse. Habe meinen Rahmen amsPro 2004 jetzt bekommen.

Werde mal als ersten mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel die Lager kontrollieren lassen. Alle zwischen 9-11 NM oder sind die unterschiedlich.
Lager hinten (Schaltwerk)
Lager vorn (Tretlager)
Lager oben (hinter Sattelstütze)
Lager oben (vor Sattelstütze)

Hoffe as ich mehr Spasssss am Rad habe als


----------



## 0815 (17. Oktober 2004)

ist das problem bei den 2005-er modellen gelöst? denke an das ams pr fr


----------



## :Brian (18. Oktober 2004)

Wipfler schrieb:
			
		

> Markus, der einen defekten Drehmomentschlüssel erhalten hat...



Hi Markus,
da ich auch am überlegen bin mir so ein Teil irgendwann mal zuzulegen, welchen hast du gekauft? Preis und abgedeckter Bereich? Danke für eine kurze Info.
Gruss,


----------



## Freeeeak (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi, bin zwar nicht Markus, aber den finde ich schon ganz annehmbar

http://www.mallux.de/shop2/index.ph...60c87d120dbd9eef0f38df&hkat=4&proid=43&skat=8


----------



## Wipfler (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi Brian, altes Familientier   (nettes Bildchen)

Also, hab hier im Forum einige Threads zum Thema Drechmomentschlüssel gelesen, die Wahl ist nicht einfach. Prinzipiell bräuchte man fürs Bike einen Bereich von 1 bis 60 nM:
Drehmomente am Bike (hmm..link klappt nicht. Linke Leiste -> Werkstatt -> Drehmomente)
Die ganz harten Dinge werd ich wohl selten Brauchen, so der Bereich 4-15 ist am häufigsten. Die super-Lösung wäre wohl der Schlüssel von Syntace (1-20 nM), kostet aber über 100 Euronen - ist mir zu teuer.
Letzendlich hab ich den von Loius bestellt (www.louis.de), 4-24 nM, 16,95 Euros. Einige hier im Forum haben damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Jetzt war blöderweise der bestellte Schlüssel defekt, aber mit dem Packet kam alles incl. Retourenaufkleber, somit warte ich gerade auf den Ersatz...

Grüße
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## :Brian (18. Oktober 2004)

Wipfler schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Brian, altes Familientier   (nettes Bildchen)



Hi Markus,

jaja, die kleinen Racker... 

Ich fand das Foto von meinem Sohnemann einfach ganz witzig. Er heisst allerdings nicht Brian ;-)

Danke für die Info zum Drehmomentschlüssel. Wenn dein Ersatz da ist, kannst du bitte posten ob der qualitativ ok ist? Wäre echt nett, weil der Preis ist gut. Das macht mich bei Werkzeug aber erst mal mißtrauisch...

Gruss,
Lothar


----------



## MTB-Kao (18. Oktober 2004)

hi bikerz,

ich habe ebenfalls ein cube ams comp und habe daher euren thread verfolgt. kann mir mal einer einzwei bilder machen von welchen teilen hier gesprochen wird?!  momentan bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich das meine was ihr meint  

THX & Greetz
Lars


----------



## Cubabike (18. Oktober 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> hi bikerz,
> 
> ich habe ebenfalls ein cube ams comp und habe daher euren thread verfolgt. kann mir mal einer einzwei bilder machen von welchen teilen hier gesprochen wird?!  momentan bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich das meine was ihr meint
> 
> ...



Schau mal in den "AMS Pro - Erfahrungen"-Thread, dort wurden mehrmals Bilder der gebrochenen Lager gepostet... glaube von Würfelglück.

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## MTB-Kao (19. Oktober 2004)

ich möchte mir halt sparen 45 seiten durchzusehen   bin bisher nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## Cubabike (19. Oktober 2004)

MTB-Kao schrieb:
			
		

> ich möchte mir halt sparen 45 seiten durchzusehen   bin bisher nicht fündig geworden.




Jetzt stell Dich mal nicht so an, erstens ist das Lagerproblem noch gar nicht so alt und zweitens sind darum die letzten paar Seiten schnell durchgescrollt und drittens hat Meister Wipfler erst kürzlich das Pic mit den gebrochenen lagern erst erneut geupped. Also, mach hier mal nicht einen auf bequem, sonst ist's halt essig mit den Lager-Pics  
Ich geb ja zu, dass der Thread bis dato sehr ausführlich geworden ist, aber ein bisserl Selbstinitiative kann man trotzdem dem interessierten Forums_User noch abverlangen, oder ?   

Greetz  

Cubabike


----------



## Freeeeak (29. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
gibts schon neue Infos seitens Cube wegen der Bolzen/Lager. Kann mann sich so etwas nicht von Metallern drehen lassen. Wäre ja bereit gutes Geld auszugeben, damit die Probs komplett weg sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeeeak (1. November 2004)

Sagt mal, habt Ihr eine Bedienungsanleitung zu Eurem Fury dazu bekommen. Sollte ich die im Laden vergessen haben? Dort sollten auch die Lager Anzugsmomente stehen, sagen die von Cube.


----------



## Pino (13. November 2004)

Hallo,
auf der Suche nach einem Rädchen für meine Freundin sind wir jetzt auch auf das Cube AMS Pro gestoßen. Zwar bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Drehmomentschlüssels (den ich zur Wartung der Gelenke an meinem Giant verwende), doch das, was ich hier lese, möchte ich mir denn doch nicht antun. Was ich auch nach Durchsehen des gesamten Threads nicht verstehe, ist, welchen Vorteil konische Bolzen gegenüber zylindrischen haben - oder warum, Mr Theo, habt Ihr konische Bolzen sonst verbaut? Frage: Ist dieses Lager-/Bolzenproblem bei den 2005er AMS Pro gelöst, oder seid Ihr weiter am Suchen?
Grüße, Pino


----------



## mojam (15. November 2004)

Moin zusammen,

nachdem ich ziemlich rasch nach dem Kauf meines AMS PRO knackende Geräusche aus dem Hinterbau vernommen habe, ist dieser von mir (bis auf das Hauptlager) zerlegt worden, Lager neu geschmiert und wieder zusammengeschraubt worden. Soweit alles prima. Allerdings verursacht weiterhin das Hauptlager Geräusche, so dass ich dieses gestern ebenfalls zerlegen wollte und kläglich gescheitert bin. Wie kriege ich das Lager aus dem Rahmen heraus? Ich kann zwar die Schraube auf der linken Rahmenseite herausdrehen, dann bin ich mit meinem Latein allerdings am Ende. Auf der Seite der Kettenblätter sehe ich lediglich eine runde Öffnung, an der ich kein Werkzeug ansetzen kann und will. Wie bekomme ich nun das Lager heraus?
Da ich feine Sandteilchen irgendwo am Lager vermute, möchte ich unbedingt das Lager zerlegen, das resultierende Knackgeräusch ist jetzt lange genug mein ständiger Begleiter gewesen ;o)
Wer weiss Rat und kann aus "Erfahrung" berichten?

Besten Dank!
--
mo


----------



## Cubabike (15. November 2004)

*- - - Problem solved - - - * 
...zumindest zum Teil...   


Moin zusammen,

Ich habe jetzt endlich einen Satz neue Kugellager und Bolzen bekommen, die ich am Samstag auch gleich eingebaut habe. Juuchhuu, war mein erster Gedanke, die neuen -  zylindrischen!! - Bolzen sind endlich da... Hm, hätte ich besser nicht sooo laut gejubelt, denn unter genauer Inspektion entpuppten sich die "neuen" Bolzen als einfach "abgedrehte" Variante unserer bekannten Sorgenkindern...
Aber was soll's, wenn sie funktionieren, stört mich das nicht weiter, und wenn Cube anstatt neue zu entwickeln 10000 Stück von einem Prakti, Stift oder Diplomanden (  ) den alten in einer Drehmaschine einfach abdrehen lässt (kommt wahrscheinlich billiger als eine neue Preß- oder Gußmaschine), warum dann auch nicht...

Zumindest kann man die Bolzen jetzt komplett & reibungslos durch das Kugellager schieben, ohne dass er irgendwo am Ende aufsitzt oder schief stecken bleibt, wie das bei den konischen Lagern der Fall war.
Da ich kein "Profi"-Werkzeug zum Lagerwechsel habe, habe ich die alten Kugellager (die eh schon eingelaufen & schwergängig = kaputt waren) mit einer Eigenkonstruktion mit einem Weinflaschen-Korkenzieher inkl. Abstützung und Kratzschutz aus dem Rahmen gezogen.
Die neuen Lager 10min. in die Tiefkühltruhe gelegt und nebenbei den Hinterbau an den Lageraufnahmen gut gefönt (Fön-Fury mit Dauerwelle   ), dann die Lager aus dem Kühlfachgenommen, gut abgeschmiert und ab in die Versenkung -> PASST !    Das linke musste man mit Gummihammer und Holzstückchen noch leicht einschlagen. 

Nun sind aber beide Hinterbaulager leichtgängig und lassen sich mit den mit 10Nm eingeschraubten neuen Bolzen auch knarz- und knackfrei bewegen, und ich hoffe, dass sich damit das Problem FOR EVER erledigt hat. Ich warte jetzt nochmal auf einen Satz Lager + Bolzen für die Wippe, wo ebenfalls das bekannte Problem zu schwergängigen Lagern führt, dann dürfte sich dieses Dauerthema erledigt haben.   
Muss einerseits sagen, dass ich froh bin, dass sich IRGENDETWAS getan hat, allerdings auch einen Rüffel für unsere Cube-"Hotline" hier im IBC, die sich über 2 Monate als eiskalt herausgestellt hat...
Sorry Theo, das ist nicht persönlich gemeint, aber unter Support stell ich mir eigentlich etwas anderes vor.

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## Pino (15. November 2004)

mojam schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich feine Sandteilchen irgendwo am Lager vermute, möchte ich unbedingt das Lager zerlegen, das resultierende Knackgeräusch ist jetzt lange genug mein ständiger Begleiter gewesen ;o)
> Wer weiss Rat und kann aus "Erfahrung" berichten?


Hi,
nur ein Hinweis: Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich an meinem Giant Xtc NRS auch mal Knackgeräusche - die kamen aber nicht von den Gelenken, sondern daher, dass das Tretlager nicht ganz fest war und sich Dreck zwischen Lager und Gehäuse gesetzt hatte. Raus, saubermachen, fetten, rein, Ruhe. Bist Du sicher, dass das Knacken bei Deinem AMS Pro vom Hauptlager kommt bzw. hast Du das Tretlager und die Verschraubung der Kettenblätter schon mal kontrolliert?

@cubabike: Glückwunsch zur hoffentlich definitiven Problemlösung. Ich frage mich (und die Fa. Cube) allerdings, wie man guten Gewissens Kunden so etwas zumuten kann. Bolzen und Lager sind ja nun nicht eine soooo revolutionär neue Erfindung, aus meiner (zugegebenermaßen Nicht-Ingenieur-)Sicht stelle ich mir vor, dass es möglich sein sollte, ab Werk eine brauchbare Lösung zu liefern, statt die Kunden zu Werkzeug-Eigenbauten zu veranlassen. Bei meinem Giant hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit den Gelenken.
Ich suche immer noch ein Rädchen für meine Freundin, und das AMS Pro findet sie mittlerweile gut, aber nachdem der Ärger ggf. an mir hängenbleiben würde, hält sich meine Lust auf das Teil in Grenzen.
Warum tritt das Problem eigentlich nur bei einem Teil der Serie auf? Und was ist mit den 2005er AMS Pro? Wäre nett (und auch absatzfördernd!), wenn sich jemand von Cube mal verbindlich dazu äußern könnte.
Grüße, Pino


----------



## Cubabike (15. November 2004)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> nur ein Hinweis: Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich an meinem Giant Xtc NRS auch mal Knackgeräusche - die kamen aber nicht von den Gelenken, sondern daher, dass das Tretlager nicht ganz fest war und sich Dreck zwischen Lager und Gehäuse gesetzt hatte. Raus, saubermachen, fetten, rein, Ruhe. Bist Du sicher, dass das Knacken bei Deinem AMS Pro vom Hauptlager kommt bzw. hast Du das Tretlager und die Verschraubung der Kettenblätter schon mal kontrolliert?


...hatte ich vor kurzem an meiner Roten Göttin auch, und die Lösung des Problems war dieselbe - unglaublich, was sich da über die Jahre im Tretlagergehäuse an Dreck ansammeln kann, war bei meinem eine 5-7mm dicke, lehmige Schicht...   



> @cubabike: Glückwunsch zur hoffentlich definitiven Problemlösung.


Danke, ich kreuz jetzt auch täglich die Finger, dass es das jetzt war.



> Ich frage mich (und die Fa. Cube) allerdings, wie man guten Gewissens Kunden so etwas zumuten kann. Bolzen und Lager sind ja nun nicht eine soooo revolutionär neue Erfindung, aus meiner (zugegebenermaßen Nicht-Ingenieur-)Sicht stelle ich mir vor, dass es möglich sein sollte, ab Werk eine brauchbare Lösung zu liefern, statt die Kunden zu Werkzeug-Eigenbauten zu veranlassen. Bei meinem Giant hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit den Gelenken.


Tja, das ist wirklich ein Mysterium, zumal uns Cube da ja maximal hängen lässt und ich wirklich nur durch druckvolle Eigeninitiative (nicht hier übers Forum) zu den "neuen" Lagern gekommen bin. Dass hier keine rasche und unbürokratische Lösung in kurzer Zeit bereitgestellt wurde/wird, ist reichlich enttäuschend, und dass v.a. für die 2005er Modelle hier nicht für Transparenz gesorgt wird, ist gelinde gesagt [...] <--- bitte selbst einsetzen.
Probleme mit knackenden/knarzenden Hinterbauten gibts aber auch bei anderen Herstellern, ich kenne sogar Speci-Besitzer, die ihr Epic oder Ihr SJ lieber in die Pampa werfen, als weiter fahren würden. Viergelenker sind da eben schon von der Konstruktion her anfälliger, so bedauerlich das auch ist...



> Ich suche immer noch ein Rädchen für meine Freundin, und das AMS Pro findet sie mittlerweile gut, aber nachdem der Ärger ggf. an mir hängenbleiben würde, hält sich meine Lust auf das Teil in Grenzen.
> Warum tritt das Problem eigentlich nur bei einem Teil der Serie auf? Und was ist mit den 2005er AMS Pro? Wäre nett (und auch absatzfördernd!), wenn sich jemand von Cube mal verbindlich dazu äußern könnte.
> Grüße, Pino


Also, rein vom Design, Funktion und Qualität des GESAMT-Bikes würde ich jederzeit wieder zu einem Fury greifen - und dies auch uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen. Jedoch würde ich jedem raten, vorher einen kulanten & reparaturfreundlichen Händler zu suchen, der vor allem zuhör-willig ist und dazu einen guten Draht zum Hersteller bzw. Importeur (für z.B. Gabel-Reparaturen) hat.
Vielleicht ist die Qualität der 2005er Bikes bei Cube auch ausgereifter, weil man sich - hoffentlich    - inzwischen auf die große Nachfrage hat einstellen können.
Und wie man so hört, ist das AMS Pro ja *DER Top-Seller * im Cube-Angebot schlechthin, und ich glaube nicht, dass es sich leisten kann, den Kunden durch solche Geschichten wie diese weiter zu verprellen.

Man könnte ja auch über eine entsprechende Inititative bei der BIKE oder der MOUNTAINBIKE nachdenken, damit eine allumfassende Lösung des Problems in Sicht kommt...

Greetz

Cubabike


Mein Fury hat jetzt erstmal Herbst-Pause, bis der größte Schlamm vorüber ist und man sich im feinen Schnee austoben kann - bis dahin muss mein HT herhalten, da kann ja auch weniger kaputt gehen   

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## Marcie29 (15. November 2004)

Hallo,

war anfänglich sehr begeistert, dass sich die Herteller, in diesem Falle Cube, so einem Forum stellen.
So, wie dieser Fall sich langsam entwickelt, bin ich aber doch von meinen Kaufabsichten bezgl. dieses Bikes abgekommen. Werde dann wohl doch eher bei Canyon zuschlagen (ES oder XC) als beim Bikeshop vor Ort, da der hier offensichtlich auch keine Unterstützung von Cube bekommt. 
Zumal ich bei den grösseren Versendern (beim Windsurfen z.B Gunsails) hervoragend und unbürokratisch betreut wurde, im Falle von Reklamationen, Umtäuschen usw...

Viele Grüße
Marcie


----------



## Pino (15. November 2004)

Marcie29 schrieb:
			
		

> So, wie dieser Fall sich langsam entwickelt, bin ich aber doch von meinen Kaufabsichten bezgl. dieses Bikes abgekommen. Werde dann wohl doch eher bei Canyon zuschlagen (ES oder XC) als beim Bikeshop vor Ort, da der hier offensichtlich auch keine Unterstützung von Cube bekommt.


Hallo Marcie29,
das interessiert mich sehr, da das AMS Pro für meine Freundin auch aus Erlangen gekommen wäre ;-) Weißt Du das, oder vermutest Du es, dass "der Bikeshop vor Ort" keine Unterstützung von Cube bekommt?
Ich habe mir übrigens auch schon die Canyons angeschaut, schrecke aber noch vor dem (wahrscheinlich) fehlenden Service/Ansprechpartner vor Ort zurück. Heute nachmittag will ich aber sowieso zu meinem Händler, dann werde ich ihn einfach mal fragen, was er sagt, wenn ich doch kein Cube über ihn bestelle, sondern irgendwann mit einem Canyon da reingeschneit komme. 
Und dann gibt es ja auch noch das Steppenwolf Tundra FS. Den höheren Preis hat man erfahrungsgemäß nach einiger Zeit vergessen, an den Ärger wird man ggf. ständig erinnert...
Pino


----------



## Marcie29 (15. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, welche Erlanger Händler alle Cube verkaufen. Ich bin mit meinen Geschäften eigentlich meistens sehr zufrieden, deshalb wollte ich ja dort kaufen. 
Ich habe allerdings oben im Thread gelesen, dass Cube die Händler ein wenig auf dem Trocknen sitzen lässt. Und was bringt es mir, wenn sich mein Händler bemüht, aber von Cube die überarbeiteten Teile nicht bekommt, sondern nur die gleichen Teile wieder einbauen kann. Anschliessend stehe ich nach ein paar Wochen erneut mit dem selben Problem und der Händler bekommt meine Unzufriedenheit ab.

Wo fähst Du/ Ihr im Umkreis?


----------



## Pino (15. November 2004)

Marcie29 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe allerdings oben im Thread gelesen, dass Cube die Händler ein wenig auf dem Trocknen sitzen lässt. Und was bringt es mir, wenn sich mein Händler bemüht, aber von Cube die überarbeiteten Teile nicht bekommt, sondern nur die gleichen Teile wieder einbauen kann. Anschliessend stehe ich nach ein paar Wochen erneut mit dem selben Problem und der Händler bekommt meine Unzufriedenheit ab.


Eben. Sehe ich auch so.


> Wo fähst Du/ Ihr im Umkreis?


Am liebsten im Salzkammergut   (Kommt immer drauf an, wie man "Umkreis" definiert )
Ersatzweise hier in Nbg: Schmausenbuck, Lorenzer/Sebalder Reichswald, Kanal usw. - aber das ist off topic, verweise daher auf http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=139381
Grüße, Pino


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mojam (15. November 2004)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> nur ein Hinweis: Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich an meinem Giant Xtc NRS auch mal Knackgeräusche - die kamen aber nicht von den Gelenken, sondern daher, dass das Tretlager nicht ganz fest war und sich Dreck zwischen Lager und Gehäuse gesetzt hatte. Raus, saubermachen, fetten, rein, Ruhe. Bist Du sicher, dass das Knacken bei Deinem AMS Pro vom Hauptlager kommt bzw. hast Du das Tretlager und die Verschraubung der Kettenblätter schon mal kontrolliert?



Ja, ist geprüft, daher kommen nicht die Geräusche. Womit ich das Lager leider immer noch kein Stück weiter zerlegt habe ;o)

Ist jemand von Euch schon einmal soweit vorgedrungen und kann mir sagen, wie ich an die Innereien herankommen kann um dort neu zu Fetten bzw. vom dreck zu befreien?

Besten Dank!
--
mo


----------



## Cubabike (16. November 2004)

Moin !

Würde mal sagen, das ist jetzt ein Fall für unsere(n) Spezialisten aus dem Hause Cube.
Ich kann auch mal einen Freund fragen, der manchmal auch hier im Forum aktiv ist: Der hat bei seinem 2003er Cube auch mal das Hauptlager repariert...
Wartet mal einen Moment, mal sehen, ob ich ihn erreiche !

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## würfelglück (16. November 2004)

mojam schrieb:
			
		

> Ist jemand von Euch schon einmal soweit vorgedrungen und kann mir sagen, wie ich an die Innereien herankommen kann um dort neu zu Fetten bzw. vom dreck zu befreien?


Ja, ich habe das Hauptlager mal bei H&S gemeinsam demontiert. 
Ist aber kein besonders dankbarer Eingriff.

-Die linke kleine Schraube muß zunächst raus.
-Die rechte Kurbel abziehe, damit man gut dran kommt.
-Der Hauptbolzen muß dann sanft nach rechts ausgeschlagen werden, dabei unbedingt das Gewinde schonen, wo die kleine Schraube reinkommt.
(Also z. B. eine längere Schraube nehmen, 1cm reindrehen und dann sanft mit dem Gummihammer drauf. Dann rückt der Bolzen nach rechts raus.
Da sind noch so Abdeckringe auf den Lagern - nicht verlieren.#

(Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr !!!)

Im Zweifel lieber zu Cube.

Gruß Würfelglück


----------



## frank28 (16. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte mal ein Lager austauschen lassen. Habe mich da aber komplett auf meinen Radlladen verlassen, da es sich um einen Garantiefall gehandelt hat.

Schlußendlich ist es so gelaufen, daß mein Radlladen das Lager unter Anleitung von CUBE (lief telefonisch) getauscht hat. Somit gibt es in München einen Radlladen (http://www.rabe-bike.de) der das schon einmal gemacht hat   

Grüße aus München
Frank


----------



## Cubabike (16. November 2004)

merci!   

Ich dachte nur, Du hättest da selbst auch mal Hand angelegt   

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## Pino (16. November 2004)

Nur mal so als Zusatzinfo, um die Thematik etwas zu relativieren - bei allem Mitgefühl für die "Lageropfer" - einen Auszug aus einer Mail, die ich gerade von meinem Händler bekam:
***************
für die lager gute nachrichten. bisher sind bei 80 verkauften gefahrenen modellen keine probleme mit den lagern bei kunden aufgetreten.
***************
Das erklärt natürlich nicht, warum die Probleme dann bei einigen Rädern immer wieder auftauchen. Und ich weiß auch immer noch nicht, warum Cube überhaupt Bolzen verwendet, die anscheinend die Lager beschädigen (können) - vorausgesetzt, diese wurden korrekt montiert (richtiges Anzugsmoment, nicht verkantet usw.). Ich finde es wirklich an der Zeit, dass sich Mr. Theo oder sonst ein Cube-Mitarbeiter dazu äußert, schließlich nennt sich das hier doch Herstellerforum, oder?
Pino


----------



## [email protected] (16. November 2004)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde es wirklich an der Zeit, dass sich Mr. Theo oder sonst ein Cube-Mitarbeiter dazu äußert, schließlich nennt sich das hier doch Herstellerforum, oder?
> Pino



Also, 

es ist doch müßig, über ein Thema so lange zu reden, bis die Gemüter dermaßen erhitzt sind, dass eine normale Argumentation nicht mehr möglich ist. Ich habe oft genug gesagt, dass wir uns darum kümmern. Von einem übereilten Schnellschuss hat doch niemand etwas, oder? Und die Aussage des Händlers bestätigt unsere Erfahrungen. Wir reden hier von einem minimalen Anteil der Fury-Besitzer, die Probs mit den Lagern haben. Natürlich polarisiert so ein Forum, und jeder, der ein Problem hat, läßt sich hier darüber aus. 

Ich kannst nur wiederholen: Das Problem ist bekannt, und wir kümmern uns um eine Lösung. 

Und Pino, du hast recht, es ist ein Herstellerforum, aber wenn ich zu jedem post meinen Senf dazugeben würde, dann könnten wir nix mehr "herstellen". Und solange ich nix Neues zum Thema "Lagerprobleme" sagen kann, finde ich einen weiteren Kommentar unnötig. 

Wir verstehen euren Unmut, aber ihr müßt auch verstehen, dass das nicht von Heute auf Morgen geht. Und so ein Schiff von Asien nach Deutschland braucht auch 6 - 8 Wochen. 

In diesem Sinne,

Theo


----------



## Pino (16. November 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> es ist doch müßig, über ein Thema so lange zu reden, bis die Gemüter dermaßen erhitzt sind, dass eine normale Argumentation nicht mehr möglich ist.


Danke für Dein Posting. Ich meinte auch weniger Argumentation, sondern Information. Z.B. - ich wiederhole es nochmal - Warum überhaupt konische Bolzen, wenn diese die Lager auseinanderdrücken? (Ich bin kein Ingenieur, nur Interessent, ich möchte es gern wissen, um es zu verstehen.)



> Wir reden hier von einem minimalen Anteil der Fury-Besitzer, die Probs mit den Lagern haben.


 Genau, und warum die wiederholt und die anderen gar nicht? Starke Streuung in der Serie? Ich meine, wenn es keine klare Info gibt, dann wird halt spekuliert über die Ursachen, da braucht man sich nicht zu wundern.



> Ich kannst nur wiederholen: Das Problem ist bekannt, und wir kümmern uns um eine Lösung.


  Um auch diese Frage nochmal zu wiederholen: Wenn ich jetzt ein AMS Pro bestelle (also 2005er-Modell), kann ich dann davon ausgehen, dass dieses das Problem nicht mehr haben wird? (Wenn Du ein guter Verkäufer bist, sagst Du jetzt einfach "ja, klar"   )



> Und so ein Schiff von Asien nach Deutschland braucht auch 6 - 8 Wochen.


 Ich würde meinen, dass man das Problem erst mal auf dem Reißbrett bzw. am Computer gelöst haben muss, bevor man ein Schiff losschickt. Heißt das also, es gibt eine Lösung, und es geht nur noch um deren Realisierung?

So long,
Pino


----------



## [email protected] (16. November 2004)

So ist es Pino,

es gibt eine Lösung, und es geht nur noch um die Realisierung. Mein letzter Stand ist, dass die Teile schon auf dem Schiff sind. 

Die 2005er Modelle werden mit anderen Schrauben gefertigt. Das Problem ist damit also behoben. 

Die Schrauben im 2004er sind einfach falsch. Allerdings haben anfängliche Tests keine Probleme gezeigt. Deshalb haben wir die trotzdem verbaut. Sind ja auch nur minimal konisch. Dass das ein Fehler war, dass sehen wir jetzt auch. Und wir sind auch bemüht, das Ganze wieder gerade zu biegen. Nur dauert das eben doch eine Weile. 

mfg,

Theo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pino (16. November 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Die 2005er Modelle werden mit anderen Schrauben gefertigt. Das Problem ist damit also behoben.


Vielen Dank, das wollte ich wissen. Dann werden wir wohl diese Woche noch ein AMS Pro für meine Freundin bestellen - mit wesentlich besserem Gefühl und Vorfreude   
Grüße,
Pino


----------



## Toni172 (16. November 2004)

na also, alles wird gut.     

viele Grüße Toni

*einstolzeramsprobesitzerderbisjetztzumglückvondemproblemverschontwurde*


----------



## bart3 (17. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

verkaufe einen Cube AMS PRO 2004 Rahmen(schwarz eloxiert) in 20" mit Manitou SPV 3-way Dämpfer.
Der Rahmen ist insgesamt vielleicht 100km bewegt worden, der Dämpfer ebenfalls.
Demenstprechend sind an dem Rahmen bis auf kleine Zugscheuerstellen(minimal) keinerlei optische Mängel vorhanden, technisch ist er sowieso wie neu. Ich verkaufe die Teile weil ich doch beim Hardtail bleibe.

Folgende option sind zu haben:
Rahmen(inkl. Steuersatz Cane Creek industriegel.) solo: 400
Rahmen(inkl. Steuersatz Cane Creek industriegel.) + Dämpfer: 600

Ich habe auch noch eine nagelneu Skareb Super 100mm, Lock Out, in silber ungekürzt da. Sieht Top aus zur schwarzen Eloxierung. Preis: 270


Bei Interesse einfach eine PM

Gruß


----------



## Freeeeak (17. November 2004)

Hi Theo,
bekommt jeder Fury Besitzer im Rahmen einer "Rückruf Aktion" Lager und Bolzen ersetzt?? wenn er sich meldet, nicht das dann wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist der Ärger anfängt.

Denke da an die Auto Aktionen, es könnte ein Problem auftreten .. muss aber nicht, deswegen lieber austauschen.


----------



## Pino (18. November 2004)

Hallo,
auch wenn es eigentlich nicht so richtig in diesen Thread passt: Wir haben heute ein AMS Pro für meine Freundin bestellt. Daher möchte ich darum bitten, dass künftig nur noch positive Erfahrungen mit diesem Rad hier gepostet werden.  
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Cubabike (19. November 2004)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> auch wenn es eigentlich nicht so richtig in diesen Thread passt: Wir haben heute ein AMS Pro für meine Freundin bestellt. Daher möchte ich darum bitten, dass künftig nur noch positive Erfahrungen mit diesem Rad hier gepostet werden.
> Gruß,
> Pino



Wie wenn das an uns Usern allein liegen würde   
Es gab auch mal Zeiten, da ich von meinem Fury restlos begeistert war, aber wie sagt man so schön: times, they are changing   

C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funkt (19. November 2004)

Du sach ma Cubabike: Ich glaub mich so erinnern zu können, dass du erst vor kurzem geschrieben hast, du hättest/würdest neue Lager bekommen. 
Hat das gefunzt und die wievielten Lager sind das?
Ansonsten liebst du dein Beauty wohl nimmer so wie früher???   

Ich hab' meins jetzt endgültig in den Winterschlaf geschickt. Zuvor nochmal richtig sauber gemacht und bissi dran geschraubt. Schön wenn man noch 'n zweites Rad hat.   

Gruß Tom


----------



## OrlandoMTB (19. November 2004)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> auch wenn es eigentlich nicht so richtig in diesen Thread passt: Wir haben heute ein AMS Pro für meine Freundin bestellt. Daher möchte ich darum bitten, dass künftig nur noch positive Erfahrungen mit diesem Rad hier gepostet werden.
> Gruß,
> Pino



Hi,

meine Freundin hat sich auch eins bestellt   , was habt ihr denn für eine lieferzeit genannt bekommen ?

gruss 

flo


----------



## Cubabike (19. November 2004)

funkt schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab' meins jetzt endgültig in den Winterschlaf geschickt. Zuvor nochmal richtig sauber gemacht und bissi dran geschraubt. Schön wenn man noch 'n zweites Rad hat.
> Gruß Tom



So in etwa siehts bei mir gerade auch aus:
Hab das Fury am ersten Oktoberwochenende zum letzten mal geritten, danach hatte ich es sauberst gewienert und gebonert ins Wohnzimmer gestellt - im Keller war ihm einfach zu kalt und zu dunkel   - und gewartet, bis die neuen Lager endlich eintreffen. Jetzt habe ich zwar neue Lager bekommen und diesmal selbst eingebaut, möchte aber dem Fury das momentane Dreck- und Schlammwetter nicht zumuten, auch wenn ich sicher bin, dass mit den "neuen" Bolzen nun endlich Ruhe ist. 
Da die abgedrehten Bolzen nun keine Kräfte auf die innere Kugellagerschale ausüben, hoffe ich, dass es jetzt keine Probleme mehr gibt. Ich geh gleich heute ein paar Kerzen anzünden, damit sich diese Hoffnung auch bewahrheitet   
Bei mir waren insgesamt 6x die Lager kaputt, davon 2x total zerbröselt. Die Hinterbaulager wurden jetzt schon zum 2. mal getauscht, der 2. Satz war durch den dummen konischen Bolzen nach wenigen Ausfahrten auch wieder schwergängig.
2 defekte Lager habe ich noch in der Umlenkwippe (etwas schwergängig und eingelaufen), aber auch hier hoffe ich, dass ich bald Ersatz bekomme und einbauen kann.

Die Beziehung zu meinem Fury wurde ja schon vor dem Lagerproblem getrübt, als ich es erst nach Ostern für 4 Wochen abgeben musste, damit das Steuerrohr nachgefräst werden konnte, denn der Steuersatz war von Anfang an schwergängig und nie richtig einstellbar. Danach ist mir ja am Tag vor meiner Abreise in die Pyrenäen die Federgabel implodiert, was auch eine 4wöchige Reparaturphase nach sich zog.
Von Glück kann man da nur reden, wenn man ein Zweitrad hat, das einem in solchen Situatione aushilft...   
Nix über meine Rote Göttin, die macht seit 2,5 Jahren einiges mit, auch wenn gerade die Duke-Gabel auch beim Service/Reparatur ist - aber das ist nach 8500km auch mal drin   
Alles in Allem finde ich das Fury ein geniales Bike, wenn die "Kinderkrankheiten" meines Rads nicht gewesen wären, wäre ich auch heute noch 180% davon überzeugt. So sinds vielleicht nur 95%, aber das reicht, um das Pferdchen mit Wonne zu reiten - so denn es denn mal funktioniert   

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## funkt (19. November 2004)

Hab ich das richtig gelesen Cubabike: Die letzten Lager die du bekommen hast haben schon andere neue Befestigungsbolzen???
Wenn ich lese wie oft die Teile schon kaputt waren, wird mir Himmelangst!
Hab auf mein AMS bislang ERST 1200 km gefahren, denke (man weiß es ja nie so ganz genau) dass - zum Glück (Glück ist wohl das richtige Wort) - noch alles ok ist. Gibts da grundsätzlich richtig wahrnehmbare Geräusche wenn sich so'n Teil verabschiedet hat?  
Gruß Tom


----------



## KILROY (19. November 2004)

@ funkt und alle Lagerleidenden, -hoffenden etc.

Ich habe bei mir nach dem Lagerdefekt einen plan- bzw. auf genau 6mm abgedrehten Bolzen eingesetzt ( so wie die Version, die man Cubabike zur Verfügung gestellt hat ). 
Da sich vorher nach jeder Tour der Bolzen verdreht hatte, was man nur beim Wieder-Festschrauben merkte, habe ich mit einem Edding einen kleinen Strich auf der Bolzenaussenseite markiert, der über den Bolzenrand hinausgeht und bis in das Auge des Ausfallendes reicht.
Wenn also wieder ein Lager zerbröselt, damit nicht mehr "dreht", dann seh' ich dass von aussen, weil der Strich einfach geteilt / verdreht ist.

Bis heute habe ich mit diesem Lager Ruhe   
Gelegentlich schraube ich mal die rahmenseitige Dämpferbefestigungsschraube raus, dann hängt der Dämpfer locker an der Wippe und man kann sehr leicht den kompletten Hinterbau von Hand bewegen. Wenn's dann knirscht oder schwergängig ist, muss man halt weiter stöbern.   

Ich wünsch Euch ein schönes Wochenende & heile Lager ( im Zweifel baldigen Ersatz, vielleicht stellt Cube mir ja auch rückwirkend ein Set zur verfügung    )

Morgen geht's wieder auf die trails, hoffentlich regnet es nicht dauernd....

Grüße


----------



## Cubabike (19. November 2004)

funkt schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich das richtig gelesen Cubabike: Die letzten Lager die du bekommen hast haben schon andere neue Befestigungsbolzen???
> Wenn ich lese wie oft die Teile schon kaputt waren, wird mir Himmelangst!
> Hab auf mein AMS bislang ERST 1200 km gefahren, denke (man weiß es ja nie so ganz genau) dass - zum Glück (Glück ist wohl das richtige Wort) - noch alles ok ist. Gibts da grundsätzlich richtig wahrnehmbare Geräusche wenn sich so'n Teil verabschiedet hat?
> Gruß Tom



Also meine "neuen" waren wohl so eine Art "Zwischenlösung", da die "richtig" neuen wohl _noch auf dem Schiff _ sind   
[ironiemode: on] 
Man stelle sich vor, da wird eine Einkaufstüte voll Metall-Bolzen rund um den Globus gescheppert, anstatt sie in einem Betrieb hier irgendwo in der Gegend produzieren zu lassen, wo sie a) schnell verfügbar b) die Qualität gut kontrollierbar und c) die Kommunikationswege zwischen Lieferant und Hersteller kurz sind...
...irgendwie hirnrissig - aber so ist das eben mit der Globalisierung und den Lohnkosten - da lasse ich lieber ein paar Indonesier oder bengalische Kleinkinder an den Bolzen herumschmiergeln, bis sie nicht mehr konisch sind, und dann per 50000t-Frachter nach Good old Germany schippern, weil das immer noch billiger ist, als hierzulande... "Made in Germany", sag ich da nur   
[ironiemode: off]

Zum Thema:
Beim ersten mal hat es ordentlich geknarzt und geknackt, als das Lager brach, bei den schwergängigen Lagern (also, wenn sie noch nicht ganz durchgebrochen sind), macht sich die Schwergängigkeit bei meinem Fury dadurch bemerkbar, dass sich der Hinterbau beim Einfedern verwindet und dann die Disc-Beläge rhythmisch schleifen, v.a. beim schnellen Kurvenfahren und auf Trails nervig bis zum geht nicht mehr   
Mit den neuen Lagern und Bolzen ist aber wirklich Ruhe im Karton !   

Bin auch gespannt, wie die wirklich "neuen" Indo-Bolzen aussehen

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## Wipfler (19. November 2004)

Cubabike schrieb:
			
		

> Man stelle sich vor, da wird eine Einkaufstüte voll Metall-Bolzen rund um den Globus gescheppert, anstatt sie in einem Betrieb hier irgendwo in der Gegend produzieren zu lassen, wo sie a) schnell verfügbar b) die Qualität gut kontrollierbar und c) die Kommunikationswege zwischen Lieferant und Hersteller kurz sind....



Naja, das ist halt einfach ein Garantiefall. CUBE hat tausende Rahmen beim indonesischen Kinderbetrieb gekauft und - Lager sind schaisse, also muss der indonesische Kinderbetrieb halt nachbessern. So läuft das... Da geht´s ums Prinzip und ums Ansehen als Geschäftspartner / Kunde aber nicht um die Käufer.
Schönes Wochenende !!


----------



## Freeeeak (25. November 2004)

Damit es nicht in Vergessenheit kommt.

1. Bekommt jeder Fury Besitzer im Rahmen einer "Rückruf Aktion" Lager und Bolzen ersetzt?? wenn er sich meldet, nicht das dann, wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist, der Ärger anfängt.
Denke da an die Auto Aktionen, es könnte ein Problem auftreten .. muss aber nicht, deswegen lieber austauschen.

2. Wie sind die Anzugsmomente um Schäden vorzubeugen?
Lager hinten (Schaltwerk)
Lager vorn (Tretlager)
Lager oben (hinter Sattelstütze)
Lager oben (vor Sattelstütze).

3. Cube wollte angeblich die technischen Daten ende Oktober auf ihrer HP für jeden zur Verfügung stellen. Nach einem Anruf mitte November hiess es nur " Wir sind noch nicht soweit"
.... naja ende November nichts neues. Sind ganz schön ausgelastet die CubeMeister. Wenn sie wenigstens telefonisch AUskunft geben würden


----------



## Cubabike (6. Dezember 2004)

Hi !

zu 1) ich glaube, die Lager/Bolzen bekommen wir als Weihnachtsgeschenk unter den Baum gelegt - aber nur unter Nachnahme !   

zu 2) die hinteren Lager sowie die beiden hinteren an der Wippe habe ich mit 10Nm angezogen, irgendwo geisterte mal die Angabe 10-12Nm, aber 12 scheinen mir viel zu hoch. Mit den "nicht-konischen" Lagern sind die Anzugsmomente dann aber auch eher sekundär, weil keine solche Quer-Kräfte mehr auf die inneren Lagerringe einwirken...

3) No comment...   

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## cybal (6. Dezember 2004)

hallo, nun habe ich eine weitere info für die fans von kaputten lagern: 

meine beiden kaputten lager am hinterbau, waren die auf der rechten seite (also oben und unten).. also nix mit scheibenbremseneinwirkung oder so..

p.s. warte auf auch ersatz.. bitte auch nach italien schicken, liebe cube.. !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubabike (6. Dezember 2004)

cybal schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. warte auf auch ersatz.. bitte auch nach italien schicken, liebe cube.. !




...hast heute nacht nicht den Stiefel rausgestellt ? 
Tja, Pech - vielleicht wären ja ein paar neue Lager + Bolzen drin gewesen !!   

Jetzt heißt es, aufs Christkind warten !   


 

Cubabike


----------



## Pino (6. Dezember 2004)

OrlandoMTB schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> meine Freundin hat sich auch eins bestellt   , was habt ihr denn für eine lieferzeit genannt bekommen ?
> flo


Hat jetzt zwar ein Weilchen gedauert, aber nichtsdestotrotz nix Revolutionäres: "februar 2005 soll das rad kommen", sagt mein Händler, mit passenden Lagerbolzen, sagt [email protected]
Gruß,
Pino


----------



## Freeeeak (1. Januar 2005)

Einen Schubs nach oben ... damit er nicht auf die 2. Seite rutscht   

Hallo und ein frohes neues Jahr.
@Cubabike
Soll ich Cube selber anschreiben/anrufen um an die Lager zu kommen. Muss das mein Dealer machen (wäre schlecht, weil weiter wech) und was soll ich denn Bestellen?? " Einmal Komplettbolzen fürs Fury bitte" Weiss jemand schon was sie kosten ? Sind sie denn überhaupt schon runter vom Boot aus Asien??

Gruss F.


----------



## Cubabike (10. Januar 2005)

Freeeeak schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Schubs nach oben ... damit er nicht auf die 2. Seite rutscht
> 
> Hallo und ein frohes neues Jahr.
> @Cubabike
> ...



Moin!

Ich war bis heute offline und außer Landes, konnte also nicht verfolgen, ob sich etwas getan hat... so wie sich die Lage bisher gestaltet, glaube ich aber nicht, dass wir schon Fortschritte haben... zumindest waren unter MEINEM Weihnachtsbaum KEINE Lager...   
Naja, unterstellen wir mal nix böses, Ostern ist ja nicht mehr lange   

Greetz

Cubabike

P.S.: Ein Statement von Cube/Theo zu der Situation wäre jetzt aber mehr als überfällig...


----------



## Wipfler (10. Januar 2005)

auch moin !!
ich harre auch bedächtig der Dinge, die da kommen sollen....
Nach wie vor scheinen meine Lager in Ordnung zu sein. Es knackt nix, hab auch vor einigen Tagen mal den Dämpfer ausgehängt und der Hinterbau lässt sich völlig Widerstandslos bewegen. 
Aber dennoch wirds Zeit, dass sich was tut, einige neue AMS-Interessenten befinden sich schon hier im Forum und die sollte man als Firma Cube nicht verunsichern. Auch andere Firmen bauen schöne bikes ..... Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Lösung des Bolzen - Problems so teuer ist, dass man es sich leisten mag einige Bikes weniger zu verkaufen.


----------



## Cubabike (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo liebe Cube-Mitarbeiter (Theo oder sonstwer, wer sich für Probleme zuständig fühlt) !!

Es ist jetzt nun geschlagene vier Monate her, dass wir hier das Problem der *defekten bzw. falsch konstruierten Hinterbaulager  * bekannt gemacht haben und seitdem ist - trotz mannigfaltiger Beteuerungen - NICHTS PASSIERT !!

Ich finde das äußerst traurig und beschämend für Eure Firma, die ansonsten in Sachen Produkt-Design und -Qualität bisher keinerlei Anlass zur Beanstandung gab - sieht man mal von der hohen Ausfallrate diverser, von Cube verbauten Komponenten ab (Federgabeln, Dämpfer, Steuersatzlager,...).

Wie soll man in Zukunft einem Neuling oder Interessenten eines Bikes Eurer Marke noch guten Gewissens eine Empfehlung geben, wenn sich wie hier herausstellt, dass es Cube anscheinend mehr um *Aussitzen und Totschweigen * von technischen Problemen als deren schnelle und unbürokratische Lösung geht ? 

Falls Ihr gegenteiliger Meinung seid, dann lest mal bitte Eure Kommentare zu Anfang dieses Threads durch, die uns alle noch mit Hoffnung beseelt haben, dass Ihr Euch wirklich dieses (für uns Betroffene ernsthafte und sehr ärgerlichen) Problems annehmt.
Wie ich es im September (!) schon vorweg geahnt hatte: Wir Besitzer eines 2004er AMS PRO sind am Ende die Dummen, weil man uns paar Betroffene am besten totschweigt und das Problem beiseite kehrt - ist ja besser fürs Image, als mit einer kostenspieligen Rückrufaktion einen riesen Wirbel zu veranstalten...
Dabei ist es Euch schlichtweg gleich und egal, dass dieser Fehler konstruktionsbedingt ist und deshalb theoretisch an ALLEN AMS Pro auftreten kann... in der Rechtssprache nennt man so etwas schlichtweg Unterlassung und bei anderen Verkehrsmitteln wie z.B. Autos ist so etwas teilweise strafbar... zum Glück handelt es sich ja hier ja _*nur * _ um Fahrräder...

*Das, was Ihr bisher getan bzw. nicht getan habt, ist schlicht und ergreifend unzureichend und äußerst blamabel.*

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass so etwas bei einer deutschen Firma, die ja nun nicht am anderen Ende der Welt liegt, möglich wäre, und *dass Kundennähe - zumal hier in einem Hersteller-Forum eindeutig propagiert!!! - nur eine leere Phase ist.*

Leute, Leute, so macht Ihr Euch alles andere als Freunde - und noch weniger Kunden !!

Cubabike


----------



## :Brian (31. Januar 2005)

Ich habe bislang die Probleme an meinem 2004er AMS nicht, jedoch: Wenn hier nicht recht kurzfristig was passiert, statte ich meinem Händler mit dem gedruckten Thread und den Aussagen von Theo einen Besuch ab. Der darf dann mit Cube Kontakt aufnehmen und die Lager kostenlos gegen Neue tauschen...
Leider können nur die Eigentümer der AMS davon Gebrauch machen, die das Forum hier kennen, wahrscheinlich spielt Cube deswegen hier auf Zeit, irgendwann ist die Garantiezeit dann rum und der Biker zahlt selbst.   

btw, noch eine kleine Anmerkung zum Thema Cube und Reaktion auf Anliegen der Kunden: Ich hatte mich ziemlich schnell nach dem Kauf des AMS bei meinem Händler über die hervorragende   Erreichbarkeit der Dämpferventile beklagt. Der sagte mir auch monatelang Cube arbeite an einer Lösung, er wüsste aber auch nicht wie die aussehen wird. Ich war's irgendwann satt und habe Cube direkt per Brief angeschrieben und eine Lösung angefordert. Ich halte das Ganze auch durchaus für einen Sachmangel, den der Hersteller zu beheben hat bei den Abständen in denen Manitou eine Kontrolle des Luftdrucks empfiehlt...
Und jetzt ratet mal wann Cube reagiert hat. Bis heute noch gar nicht, und das ganze ist jetzt ca. 9 Monate her... Mittlerweile habe ich eine passable Lösung gefunden mit einem funktionierenden Winkeladapter und einem umgedrehten Dämpfer, aber von Service von Cube mag ich dabei nicht reden.


----------



## OrlandoMTB (1. Februar 2005)

Da in der Lagerfrage nichts passiert, ist es durchaus vorstellbar,
daß selbst Theo und seine Kollegen nicht wissen, wo und wann die Teile auftauchen werden. 
Vielleicht wäre es für Euch Betroffene mal einen Versuch wert der Geschäftsleitung direkt zu schreiben..... bzw. die fehlerhaft erbrachte Leistung nach BGB anzumahnen. Wäre wohl etwas für die Juristen unter uns !
Irgendeine Aussage muss CUBE ja dann wohl machen !

Grüsse

Flo


----------



## Cubabike (1. Februar 2005)

OrlandoMTB schrieb:
			
		

> Da in der Lagerfrage nichts passiert, ist es durchaus vorstellbar,
> daß selbst Theo und seine Kollegen nicht wissen, wo und wann die Teile auftauchen werden.
> Vielleicht wäre es für Euch Betroffene mal einen Versuch wert der Geschäftsleitung direkt zu schreiben..... bzw. die fehlerhaft erbrachte Leistung nach BGB anzumahnen. Wäre wohl etwas für die Juristen unter uns !
> Irgendeine Aussage muss CUBE ja dann wohl machen !
> ...




Vorstellbar ist vieles, nur akzeptabel macht es das noch lange nicht...

Rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten und eine Nachbesserung anzumahnen ist natürlich ein denkbarer Schritt, nur war bis jetzt immer der Eindruck seitens Cube erweckt worden, dass eine Lösung für uns in Sicht sei. Vor allem, weil hier immer wieder proaktives Verhalten vorgespiegelt wurde - im Resultat sehr fadenscheinig und am Rande der grobfahrlässigen Irreführung...
Aber irgendwann ist der Bogen dann auch einfach mal überspannt und das Forum in seinem ursprünglichen Sinne ad absurdum geführt.

Jetzt rechtliche bzw. offizielle Schritte einzuleiten wäre die nächste Konsequenz und werde ich mir auch sehr eindringlich überlegen - alles muss man sich ja nicht gefallen lassen, und wie Du richtig bemerkt hast, sind die Hersteller ja auch von rechtlicher Seite aus in der Pflicht...

Greetz

Cubabike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## funkt (1. Februar 2005)

Hi!
Sicherlich - allmählich bekommt man den Eindruck einer gewissen Unseriösität der Firma Cube - um's mal so auszudrücken.
Oder denken die vielleicht auch nur: "Es ist Winter und die blöden AMS-Fahrer mit ihren maroden Lagern liegen eh alle vor'm Ofen und jillen ab. Die werden, wenn wir Glück haben, auch noch bis die Garantie abgelaufen ist still halten"
Dabei - der einzige, der Winterschlaf zu halten scheint, oder von man zumindest nix hört ist [email protected]  

Theo - melde dich bitte und teil' uns endlich die überwältigende Nachricht mit, dass Cube (endlich) alle Lagerprobleme gelöst hat und die "alten" Lager kostenlos gegen die ultimativen, unzerstörbare Neuen austauscht!    
Oder sind unsere Erwartungen zu hoch gesetzt, wenn wir uns 'ne halbwegs vernünftige und problemlose Hinterbaulagerung wünschen?   

Danke im voraus
Tom


----------



## covi (1. Februar 2005)

> Dabei - der einzige, der Winterschlaf zu halten scheint, oder von man zumindest nix hört ist [email protected]


Ich weiss nicht was du willst, er hat sich doch gemeldet.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=151851


----------



## funkt (1. Februar 2005)

sthar schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiss nicht was du willst, er hat sich doch gemeldet.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=151851


Ohhhh - sorry - nehm' natürlich alles (fast alles) zurück!
Tut mir leid, wie konnte ich das übersehen!


----------



## Joker (10. Februar 2005)

moin,
nur mal so zur info, ich darf mich nun auch im club willkommen heißen  ,
ich hab inzwischen auch ein knarzen an meinem cube ams, dachte die ganze zeit das kommt von der sattelstütze, aber im wiegetritt kann das ja nicht sein! die neuen schrauben sind ja nun in auftrag gegeben worden von cube, allerdings soll sich das noch 4-6 wochen hinziehen, was macht man in der zwischenzeit, biken fällt ja wohl flach, zu gefährlich?! wie handhabt ihr das denn eigentlich, geht ihr dann zu eurem händler und laßt die dinger austauschen, komplett kostenfrei oder??? also auch arbeitskosten des händlers???


----------



## freddy_walker (15. Mai 2005)

Hi zusammen,
tja, nach fast einem Jahr AMS fahren, ständigen Geräuschen und vielen Versuchen dieser Herr zu werden (Tretlager, Sattel, Sattelstütze, Pedale, Kurbeln), habe ich im Zuge eines Umbaus der Gabel (Skareb => REBA) mehr aus Zufall (kannte diesen Thread noch nicht) das linke Lager Wippe/Sitzstrebe gecheckt... Schock... komplett zerbröselt (Innenring, Kugeln, Bolzen, Scheibe), alle anderen Lager sind im Moment noch OK und leichtgängig.

Mein CUBE Händler (der nach meiner ersten Reklamation in 04 auf brutalste Weise alle Lager nachgezogen und anschließend mit literweise Sprühöl versaut  hatte) wusste (natürlich) von wirklich gar nix und war leicht genervt, nachdem ich ihm die interesanten Antworten von CUBE aus diesem Thread als Ausdruck zum Lesen überreicht hatte... In seinen Unterlagen findet er als Ansprechpartner bei CUBE weder Theo noch sonst einen hier gelisteten, er hat (natürlich?) *keine *Information von CUBE erhalten. Jetzt will er sich schlau machen... mal sehen wie lange das dauert, werde ihm extrem auf die Füße stehen. Viel Spass dabei  .

Gruß, F.

P.S. Kein Mensch konstruiert solche Bolzen für Kugellager!


----------

